# Warhammer oder Age of Conan?



## Mardoo (17. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Leute

Ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch aussieht. Da Warhammer und AoC relativ zum gleichen Zeitpunkte rauskommen werden, bin ich mir recht unsicher welches Spiel ich spielen soll.

Ich habe angst dass bei Warhammer sehr viele ololo-kiddies von WoW wechseln um da toll rumzulamen, darauf hab ich eigentlich keinen bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Conan werden nicht so viele WoW-Kiddies sein, sondern eher die 18+ Fraktion. Und es kommt mir so vor als würde es in Conan mehr Spielinhalt geben als in Warhammer, vergleich:

Warhammer ist glaub caplvl 40, und von der welt sind 70% oder mehr PvP Gebiet wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.
AoC ist caplevel 80, die Welt soll recht gross sein, und es soll noch irgendwie 20 PvP-lvl geben, oder kann man mit 20 ins pvp? ich hab das noch nicht ganz geblickt, aber ich sehe diese 20 pvp lvl eher als Reichsränge in DAoC, keine ahnung genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss da wer mehr?

Daher weiss ich halt nicht was sich eher lohnt. Beide kaufen wäre vielleicht ein bisschen blöd, ich meine, wer kann schon 2 mmo's gleichzeitig spielen 0o 

sagt mir eure Meinung dazu. danke


----------



## Thrawns (17. März 2008)

Ich glaube, dass du Recht hast damit. Viele WoW-Kiddies (ist das Wort eigentlich schon fest definiert? ;P) werden wohl eher zu Warhammer greifen als zu AoC. Und ganz ehrlich: das macht mir doch ein wenig Sorge. Ich habe keine Lust das Warhammer ein zweites WoW wird, was den Fokus auf PvP hat. Und die Befürchtung habe ich schon ein wenig. Und wenn dann noch das WoW-Publikum da auftaucht, werden die Devs wohl auch dementsprechend in der Warhammerentwicklung reagieren. Aber vielleicht auch nicht und alles wird toll, keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

ichz werde war spielen. wegen dem pvp (rvr). aber wenn ihr euch mal die spiele anguckt die kindr heutzutage spielen. dann kann ein 18+ bei conan auch nicht viel verhindern. die kinder so ab 12+ stehen auf viel gewalt usw. weil sie groß sein wollen.


----------



## Norei (17. März 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Spielinhalte anhand des Max-Levels vergleichen kann. Ich mag kein PvP, daher werde ich AoC antesten und dann wieder zu HdRO zurückkehren. Und wenn sich dann der Rauch zwischen den beiden Lagern gelegt hat, werde ich den Balrog legen und meinen legendären Bogen bauen.


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

gleichstand


----------



## AeroOne (17. März 2008)

Naja, falls es erstmal wieder nen paar wochen frei spielen gibt zu anfang, werde ich mir beide kaufen und jenachdem abschätzen, was macht mir persönlich mehr spass!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von der community mal abgesehen, es finden sich immer leute mit denen man zusammen questen kann und die das reife alter erreicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long....


----------



## Grimmrog (17. März 2008)

Tja, dann muss die eingefleischte Fangemeinde von WAR die WoW kiddies einfach frühzeitig genug in die Schranken weisen. Und meint ihr, nur weil AoC ab 18 ist, wirds da keine 12 jährigen geben die das zocken? Looool sry aber da muss ich mich Totlachen, das wird da nicht anders laufen als bei ähnlichen Games wie CS. Natürlich wird die kiddiequote etwas kleiner sein, aber es wird sie geben, wartets ab. Wichtig ist nur, daß die Community solange sie die Oberhand hat, sich die kiddies richtig erzieht.

BTW als Umfrageantwort hätte noch stehen sollen: Beides, denn viele werden beides antesten.


----------



## Sukiz (17. März 2008)

seh ich ähnlich. haben schließlich alle mortal combat, gta und konsorten zokken können ohne das wir volljährig waren. also ich glaub nicht das die altersfreigabe heute noch abschreckt.


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

führung

@ grimmrog   du glaubs nicht wie viele kinder cs spielen.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. März 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> führung
> 
> @ grimmrog   du glaubs nicht wie viele kinder cs spielen.



oh doch, hab viele kennen gelernt, und wenn der 35 Jährige Vater zusammen mit seinem 12 Jährigem Sohn CS zockt, naja was soll man da erwarten.

Sohnemann sagt eben: Mammi ich will Age of Conan zum Geburtstag, dann fahren beide in den Laden, er zeigt Mama die Packung, und Zack isse eingekauft. 
Wieviele Eltern Achten denn wirklich übehaupt auf USK/FSK, und wievielen, dies wissen, isses denn egal?
Die Beschränkungen sind doch nur noch Formalität um gewisse rechtliche Richtlinien einzuhalten und gut ist.

Und mal ehrlich, welchen Effekt hat denn der Hinweis im fernsehen: Die Folgende Sendung ist nicht für Zuschauer unter XY Jahren nicht geeignet" ? Eher gegenteiligen Effekt, eben weils irgendwie verboten klingt, guckt mans halt. Zumahl ich agen muß, daß ich ob 16 oder 18 bei mir nicht wirklich einen Menthalen Unterschied gesehen hab in Bezug zu solchen Sachen. Da find ich diverse anime Prügel geeignet ab 12 oder 8 Jahren trickfilme schlimmer wenn sie 6-jährige schauen, als wenn ein 14-jähriger nen ab 16 Film sieht.

aber ok, das gehört nicht zum Thema. Nur ne Altersbeschränkung ist heute so effektiv wie Rauchen/Alkohol ab 16/18. dolle Idee, schlechte Umsetzung, 0 Wirkung


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

da has du recht grimmrog nein wieder gleichstand


----------



## Mardoo (17. März 2008)

es geht ja ned um das fsk18, sondern um den spielinhalt und die steuerung...meinste ein 12 jähriger kommt da wirklich gut klar? wow, wie wir alle wissen, ist ein ''ziel-anvisier-knöppchen-drück-mmo'', wie viele andere spiele auch. aber AoC wird sowas wie gothic haben, son komisches kampfsystem wo man tolle moves machen kann wenn man die richtigen knöppe drückt etc.
Und denkt ned das alle elten so richtig schlecht wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt da auch welche die schauen was das kind spielt, und ja...bei conan kann man tolle köppe abschlagen und dann spitzt das blut herrlich ausm hals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teugen (17. März 2008)

Warum nur diese beiden Boliden zur Auswahl?

Was ist mit den anderen MMO's die noch erscheinen sollen wie z.B.

Aion, Jumpgate Evolution, Stargate, Spellborne usw.


----------



## sseeker (17. März 2008)

Also ich würd sagen: eindeutig AoC.
Es is einfach eine so durchdachte und wirklich liebevoll gemachte Welt, und das ganze dann auch noch basierend auf den Büchern. D.H. man kann sagen: Ich wollte schon immer mal Tortage sehen und dann dort auch hingehen. 
Und wegen dem PvP: es is genau sowas wie die Reichsränge. Und vor Allem da wird sich das neue Kampfsystem auswirken. Da isses zwar brauchbar, wenn man schnell irgendwelche knöpfchen drücken kann, aber so richtig gut wird man erst, wenn man das System gemeistert hat. Und da glaub ich werden viele WoW-Kiddies ned ganz durchblicken bzw zu fual sein...

mfg
sseeker


----------



## lars1988 (17. März 2008)

AoC
...da ich War schon ne weile teste...


----------



## mmonsta (17. März 2008)

erstma aoc.......

wenns mich gegen jeder erwartung nich mitreissen kann oder es schnell langweilig werden sollte wird war getestet


----------



## Pymonte (17. März 2008)

sseeker schrieb:


> Und wegen dem PvP: es is genau sowas wie die Reichsränge. Und vor Allem da wird sich das neue Kampfsystem auswirken. Da isses zwar brauchbar, wenn man schnell irgendwelche knöpfchen drücken kann, aber so richtig gut wird man erst, wenn man das System gemeistert hat. Und da glaub ich werden viele WoW-Kiddies ned ganz durchblicken bzw zu fual sein...




klingt eher nach WAR, aber ka obs das auch in AoC gibt^^ und Warhammer hat auch genug Lore, vermutlich mehr als viele andere fantasy universen.

Wie man vielleicht mitbekommen hat werd ich mir als alter Warhammer + Warhammer 40k TTop Veteran natürlich WAR zu legen. Wie es wird ist mir derzeit egal. Wenn es schlecht ist kann ich immer noch aufhören.
Und Kiddys wirds bei AoC so viele geben wie bei WAR. Denn 18+ schreckt doch heutzutage keinen mehr ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tehhoff (17. März 2008)

[  ]WAR
[  ]AoC
[x]keins von beiden

Richtig spielen werde ich keins von beiden. Wenns Trialversionen zum runterladen geben wird, werde ich die sicher mal ausprobieren - wenn nicht warte ich weiter auf Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (18. März 2008)

sseeker schrieb:


> und wirklich liebevoll gemachte Welt,


Sorry, aber ich musste gerade lachen. Mir wäre jedes Wort eingefallen, aber wenn AoC eine "liebevolle" Welt hat, dann nein danke. Weiß aber, wie du es gemeint hast.


----------



## Swappa (20. März 2008)

Die "Kiddie"-Rate in AoC wird, wie schon mehrmals hier argumentiert, nicht sehr hoch sein. Abgesehen davon, dass keiner von denen das Spiel- und Kampfsystem jemals verstehen wird, sind die all viel zu sehr auf ihr WoW und das kommende WAR fokussiert. Ja, ich bin selbst noch ein jugendlicher(16) und besuche noch die Schule, aber ich spielte schon immer RP(Vanguard: "Die Sternenwacht") und werde auch in AoC in einer RP-Gilde spielen. Das kindliche Getue (0wned, ROFL, anfragen wie "lfg invite plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111", etc.) kann ich nicht ab und an.

Es hat mich aber doch sehr interessiert, ob ich unter den Jugendlichen doch wohl fast der einzige bin, der auf AoC wartet. Die ganzen WoW-Spieler, die ich fragte, hätten noch nie etwas davon gehört. Der ein oder andere, der dann auch WAR Tabletop spielt, meinte, er würde sich WAR-Online vieleicht zulegen. Aber ihr WoW macht denen noch Spaß genug und Wrath of The Lich King wird sie mit noch mehr "Spaß" versorgen.


gerade in AoC wird man sicherlich selten gestört. Wie man u.a. in den jetzigen Fangemeinden sehen kann, tummeln sich dort meist nur "Matures". Wegen der guten Kollisionsabfrage und überhaupt der ganzen Umgebung werden wir dieses ewige Rumgehüpfe nicht wirklich ertragen müssen.
Doch auch in WAR wird man, so denke ich, seine Ruhe haben. Wie gesagt, die hängen fast alle an WehOhWeh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Dalec (20. März 2008)

ich teste derzeit beide und werde davon keins kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shayde (20. März 2008)

Waaaarhaaaaammmmeeeeeerrrrrrr  
AoC is doch fast nur ein Singleplayer game falls ich mich jetzt richtig erriner oder?
Drum kann man die eig. nicht vergleichen meiner meinung nach =/


----------



## Xxate (20. März 2008)

zum glück mag ich pvp und orcs also bleibt mir nur warhammer kiddies hin oder her, dass sich 30-40+ jährige teilweise schlimmer verhalten wenn sich einige von denen erhaben verhalten, naja, aber sind halt nur die art und weise wie man sich ausdrückt als jungspund oder als alter fuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu meinem vorposter: AoC hat nur am Anfang ne singleplayerpart, damit man ungestöt ins spielgeschehen einsteigen kann


----------



## Wolfner (20. März 2008)

Da ich mir wohl einen neuen PC anschaffen werde wird wohl zuerstmal AoC gespielt. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass das an einem seidenen Faden hängt. Ich bin Warhammer TT-Spieler, lese aber die Conan-Romane.... und jetzt sagt mir nochmal IHR könnt euch nur schwer festlegen ^^

Ich mag Grünhäute... aber ich mag auch Aquilonier :-P


----------



## Larandera (20. März 2008)

zu war betatestern :

also wen ich hier höre von betatestern,das ihnen das pvp etc nicht gefällt,sollten alle betatester das auch sagen oO. wen alle betatester das eher negativ bewerten und eigene meinungen bringen wird da sicher was getan. aber einfach sagen: ist langweiig,capture the falg etc kein fun,wird das nicht sehr hilfreich sein.
also wen wirklich alles instanziert ist,sollten die das schnell ändern^^
alles open pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ftw^^
leider konnte ich keinen beta key bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte es so gerne selber gesehn.

großes sry,wenn das die beta tester schon gemacht haben. also das melden^^

btt.
ich werd erstmal meine hoffnung in war legen.


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> *entfernt wegen NDA*


du hast also einen beta-zugang zu beiden spielen? find ich extrem unwahrscheinlich. zumal das pvp was du da von warhammer beschreibst , sich nicht nach dem anhört was die entwickler sagen wie es aussehen wird. gut die entwickler können natürlich auch mist erzählen, aber denen glaub ich eher als einem user der insgesamt bei buffed bis jetzt nur ein kommentar verfasst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nix persöniches)


----------



## Neglli (20. März 2008)

also ich kann persönlich Hlorridi nur recht geben.
Habe selber nur nen WAR Test Key aber immoment bin ich einfach garnicht überzeugt von dem Spiel.
Schade eigentlich hatte mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut.
Und das was Hlorridi dort oben beschrieben hat ist eigentlich nur eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Probleme.
Wenn das Spiel wirklich noch was werden soll haben die Entwickler noch so einiges zu tun.

So jetzt zur Umfrage :-)
Ich denke ich werde mir AoC holen.
Bin zwar eigentlich ein PvP Fan, habe aber beim SWG antesten meine rp ader wieder entdeckt die nach der Kiddi überflutung in WoW eingeschlafen ist ( ja auch in WoW war am anfang mal Rp möglich).

so long Neglli


----------



## Shli (20. März 2008)

Unabhängig davon:
Man muss sich nur die Screens anschauen, dann gewinnt man sofort den Eindruck das WAR deutlich unfertiger aussieht als AoC. Dementsprechend bezweifel ich, das beide Spiele zeitnahe rauskommen.

Und wenn doch, dann wird WAR in dem aktuellen Zustand leider den kürzeren ziehen, da ein grosser Anreiz für die meisten Spieler eine gute Grafik ist.


----------



## musssein (20. März 2008)

Shli schrieb:


> Und wenn doch, dann wird WAR in dem aktuellen Zustand leider den kürzeren ziehen, da ein grosser Anreiz für die meisten Spieler eine gute Grafik ist.



was WoW eindeutig bestätigt


----------



## sTereoType (20. März 2008)

musssein schrieb:


> was WoW eindeutig bestätigt


kann man das als normaler mensch auch verstehen ?oder muss ich meinen iq erst auf zimmertemperatur zurückschrauben?


----------



## trustice (21. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kann man das als normaler mensch auch verstehen ?oder muss ich meinen iq erst auf zimmertemperatur zurückschrauben?



er will damit wohl sagen, dass wow auch massig spieler hat, obwohl die grafik keine "leuchte" ist.

ich warte schon seit monaten auf WAR und verschlinge alle infos, die man kriegen kann. AoC kannte ich vorher auch schon, aber WAR hatte mich irgendwie ganz geblendet. seit kurzem warte ich nun auf beide games. und wenn ich mich ohne antesten entscheiden müsste, würd ich wohl AoC nehmen. ich hab einfach lust auf raiden im pve und open pvp schlachten. und da trau ich funcom mehr zu als mythic, dass sie das beides optimal unter einen hut kriegen.


----------



## AKPUNK (21. März 2008)

Ich werde Warhammer spielen da ich PVP liebe.
AoC hat mich bisher nicht sonderlich interessiert da ich keine Lust und kein Geld hab mir nen neuen Pc zu kaufen


----------



## T0ff (21. März 2008)

Da ich leidenschaftlicher Stealther bin ( DAoC = Infi, WoW= Schurke) werde ich wohl auch eher zu AoC tendieren. =) 

mfg 
T0ff


----------



## grimmgork (21. März 2008)

Ist Natürlich ziemlich geschmack sache, ich z.B finde War sieht hammer aus und die Grafik bei conan ist zwahr gut, sieht aber alles so plastisch, künstlich aus und auch die Drachen/Untote (oder was das auch immer sind) sehen nicht gerade toll aus. (Nur meine meinung)

Das mit der alterseischränkung von 18jahren ist mist. Viel Blut zieht kiddies an wie Licht die Motten.
Und das mit dem neuen kampfsystem ist wohl eher für die jungen hasen und nicht wirklich für ältere die reaktionsmässig nicht mit jüngeren mithallten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amina (21. März 2008)

trustice schrieb:


> und da trau ich funcom mehr zu als mythic, dass sie das beides optimal unter einen hut kriegen.



Ich denke das Funcom nix falsch gemacht hat. bezüglich des Alters oder dem Inhalt.. Mount combat , Housing , ausgeklügeltes kampf system , grafik usw usw was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja aoc an die macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shli (21. März 2008)

Musssein: ich hab von neuen MMO´s geredet. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, denke ich aber tatsächlich das WoW für ein MMO eine zweckmässig gute Grafik hat. Nur das Design hat stark nachgelassen.

At Topic:

Man muss natürlich bei beiden Games aufpassen, was nach der werbemässigen Schaumschlägerei von dem Spiel tatsächlich bei Release übrig bleibt. Sehr viele MMO´s haben vor dem Release das blaue vom Himmel runtergelogen um Erstkäufer zu ziehen.
Mal sehen, wieviel von dem versprochenen Content tatsächlich bei Release dabei ist und wieviel dann nachgepatched wird.


----------



## Crenshinibon (21. März 2008)

ich werde wohl aoc antesten, da viele freunde von mir des auch spielen werden, und somit gleich mal ein größerer spaßfaktor dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bezüglich dem lvl20 pvp...ich habe gehört es soll so sein das man irgendwie bis lvl 20 alleine durch muss um den char richtig kennenzulernen und erst ab lvl 20 in gruppen spielen können soll...öh ka ob das stimmt...hab das halt so verstanden^^

und wenn das so ist finde ichs richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo...wow wird langsam langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (23. März 2008)

hallo


----------



## Hlorridi (28. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du hast also einen beta-zugang zu beiden spielen? find ich extrem unwahrscheinlich. zumal das pvp was du da von warhammer beschreibst , sich nicht nach dem anhört was die entwickler sagen wie es aussehen wird. gut die entwickler können natürlich auch mist erzählen, aber denen glaub ich eher als einem user der insgesamt bei buffed bis jetzt nur ein kommentar verfasst hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mag sein daß das unwahrscheinlich ist. Ich habe jedenfalls beide Betas und kann Dir nur sagen wie es ist. Frag mal andere WAR Betatester was die von dem Spiel halten, die werden Dir bestätigen, daß das Spiel nicht annähernd so gut ist wie erwartet, im Gegenteil. 

Beste Grüße
Hlorridi


----------



## Exeone (28. März 2008)

ich werde beides antesten und mich dann entscheiden.

ich denke aber nicht das es viele wow kidies in war oder aoc geben wird 

denn wie wir allle wissen ist für denen world of farmcraft das superspiel das alles super macht und für immer die nummer 1 bleiben wird also denke ich das mann sich keine sorgen machen muss.

Besonders dann nicht wenn kurz vorher wrath of the farmking rauskommt


----------



## Sempai02 (28. März 2008)

Ich werde erst einmal AoC antesten. Warhammer reizt mich auch,aber mal eine andere Fantasywelt wäre klasse,außerdem befürchte ich bei WAR immer,dass man nachher ohne RL-Kumpels,die mitspielen, laufend Probleme mit 10er RL-Kumpels als Stammgruppen Probleme bekommt. Bei AoC ist nur der eine oder andere Hardwareteil nicht so wirklich geeignet fürs Spiel.

Aber mal schauen,erst AoC testen und dann wahrscheinlich WAR in der Beta.


----------



## Zalhera (28. März 2008)

> ich werde wohl aoc antesten, da viele freunde von mir des auch spielen werden, und somit gleich mal ein größerer spaßfaktor dabei ist
> 
> und bezüglich dem lvl20 pvp...ich habe gehört es soll so sein das man irgendwie bis lvl 20 alleine durch muss um den char richtig kennenzulernen und erst ab lvl 20 in gruppen spielen können soll...öh ka ob das stimmt...hab das halt so verstanden^^



Da hast du recht mit.
Ich zieh mir jede Info zu AoC rein, bin seid längerem 
im offiziellen Forum, und habe schon so einiges gelesen.

Was ich noch mit genial finde, sind die Kneipenschlägereien. =)
Naya bei AoC gibt es sehr viel. PvP war zwar noch nie
was für mich aber ich denke da werd ich das mal in angriff nehmen.

Naya zum Thema: Ich werd AoC zocken, von elfen und haste nich 
gesehen hab ich genug. -.-"
Zu WAR kann ich nichts sagen hab nur mal ein bis zwei trailer gesehen.
Also ganz klar AoC, "keine Elfen". =)


----------



## Milandron (28. März 2008)

Naja leider muss ich sagen dass drunken brawling erst nach dem release nachgepatched wird....

Allerdings werde ich AoC spielen.
Denn ich möchte mal ein Kampfsystem wo man mehr zu tun hat als eine Taste zu drücken...
Vielleicht wird dann der Job als Magier auch intressanter(WoW=eine Taste pro Magier höchstens 3)
Außerden Gildenstädte und PvP Massenschlachten
Dann noch die stimmmige Story

WAR wird nichts anderes als eine PvP ausgelegte Kopie von WoW,so glaube ich und irgendwie find ichs komisch bei einem PvP ausgelegten Spiel zu sagen die Klassen sind extra ungleich balanciert damit man in der Grp spielen muss....Was soll dass den!! Und wenns keine Grp giebt und die im RvR Gebiet bist,tja dann wirst du eben niedergemacht.....

MFG


----------



## Badumsaen (28. März 2008)

Milandron schrieb:


> irgendwie find ichs komisch bei einem PvP ausgelegten Spiel zu sagen die Klassen sind extra ungleich balanciert damit man in der Grp spielen muss....Was soll dass den!!


Wirklich war!!! Warum werde ich gezwungen in großen Schlachten Teamplay zu betreiben?!?!?! Ich will eine imba Klasse mit der ich alle alleine wegroxxorn kann!...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiel bitte offline


----------



## Arwenna (28. März 2008)

66 - 60 für AoC 

Bin ein wenig überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber positiv)

Werde definitiv AoC spielen (die pre-order ziert bereits meinen Schreibtisch). Und wegen den Kiddies mach ich mir keine Sorgen, wenn ich mir bisher die Community-Seiten so angucke, haben die doch ein recht ansprechendes Niveau (Ich weiß, dass war bei WoW auch so, aber das Spiel wurde auch super gehyped am Anfang, etwas, das AoC nicht passieren wird).

Die Videos, die ich bisher von WAR gesehen hab, haben mich mal so gar nicht vom Hocker gerissen, hinzu kommt, dass man von den Beta-Testern nicht viel Gutes liest (nicht nur in dem Thread hier).

Gruß
Arwenna


----------



## Draco1985 (28. März 2008)

Milandron schrieb:


> und irgendwie find ichs komisch bei einem PvP ausgelegten Spiel zu sagen die Klassen sind extra ungleich balanciert damit man in der Grp spielen muss....Was soll dass den!!



Es soll genau verhindern, dass es genauso wie WoW wird, wo jeder nur für sich alleine spielen kann. Das führt nur dazu, dass die Spieler auf einen Egotrip kommen und die anderen wie Dreck behandeln. S. vor allem WoWs BGs.



> Und wenns keine Grp giebt und die im RvR Gebiet bist,tja dann wirst du eben niedergemacht.....



Wir reden hier nicht von WoW, wo das OpenPvP konsequent tot gepatcht wurde. Diese Situation, dass du ALLEINE in einem RvR-Gebiet bist, soll systematisch verhindert werden. Im schlimmsten Fall hat man Bots, die einen unterstützen.

Wenn man aber dumm genug ist, alleine rumzurennen wenn an anderer Stelle der Kampf tobt und es einen dann erwischt... Pech gehabt.


----------



## Arwenna (28. März 2008)

Es ist halt unmöglich, die Klassen so zu designen, dass sie sowohl im 1v1, als auch in größeren Schlachten gebalanced sind. Und da bei WAR der Focus eher auf RvR liegt, ist es doch verständlich, dass die Klassen im 1v1 nich gebalanced sind.


----------



## Milandron (28. März 2008)

Ihc möchte hier mal anmerken,dass ich glaube zu wissen wovon ich rede....ich beschäftige mich schon ewig mit dem Spiel und auch mit AoC

Einige Klassen können nichts gegen alle anderen ausrichten und damit meine ich GAR NICHtS....

Nicht zum Heilen da ,weil sie zu wenig heilen,nicht zum damage machen da weiln sie zu wenig damage machen....und tanken geht mitm stoffi nicht obowhl tanken im PvP ja etwas weit hergezogen ist....Ich will keine Klasse mit der ich alles weghauen kann versteht mich nicht falsch...Ich will das jede Klasse gegen alle anderen eine realistische Chance hat und dass das Gruppenspiel natürlich mehr bringt.....

Natürlich soll das Gruppenspiel belohnt werden,aber man sollte auch im 1v1 eine realistische Chance haben...

Achja und zu der Sache das man nie alleine im RvR sein wird,oder von Bots unterstützt wird...träum weiter,davon hab ich bisher nichts gesehen...in keinem der Videos

MFG


----------



## Arwenna (28. März 2008)

Milandron schrieb:


> Achja und zu der Sache das man nie alleine im RvR sein wird,oder von Bots unterstützt wird...träum weiter,davon hab ich bisher nichts gesehen...
> 
> MFG



darf man dich daran erinnern, dass du eine Beta spielst, und da nur ein Bruchteil der Leute ist, die die Final spielen?

Aber ich möcht dich nich weiter flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verstehe schon was du sagen willst. Denke aber ma, so grobe Schnitzer werden noch bis zum Release gefixt


----------



## Greisman (28. März 2008)

ich werde beiden spielen einen Chance geben, da sie ja an unterschiedlichen Zeiten rauskommen ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Ronma (28. März 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Leute
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch aussieht. Da Warhammer und AoC relativ zum gleichen Zeitpunkte rauskommen werden, bin ich mir recht unsicher welches Spiel ich spielen soll.
> 
> ...




Weder noch !!! Ich geh Hello Kitty Online spielen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nee Spass beiseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gebe ebenfalls beiden Spielen die Chance mich rattich zu machen drauf, habe sowie auch mittlerweile beide vorbestellt, da wäre auch noch Aion, der nächste Kandidat, allerdings weiß man da immer noch kein Zeitraum wann es kommt nur 2008. Du kannst jetzt doch gemütlich testen was dir gefällt. Age of Conan kommt am 23.05. und WAR im September/Oktober. Da is genug Zeit um Age of Conan ausführlich zu spielen.

Ich teile deine Angst wegen dieser dämlichen Roxxor Kiddies. Welches der beiden ich mehr spielen werde mach ich letztenendes auch von dem Punkt abhängig.

Ich glaube bei Age of Conan bringst du was durcheinander wegen den Leveln.

1.)Es gibt 80 Level jo.

2.) Bis Level 20 hast du ab Level 5 die Wahl ob du die erste große Storyline von Age of Conan Solo (quasi in einer Solo Instanz) oder im Multiplayer spielen willst. Deswegen geht PVP sowieso erst ab Level 20. Diese Möglichkeit die Story Solo zu spielen hat man, damit massig Zwischensequenzen mit deinem Char im Mittelpunkt der Story vorhanden sein können und du in Ruhe das Gameplay lernen kannst ohne das jemand dabei nervt. Bis Level 5 musst du sowieso alleine ran.


----------



## Serran (28. März 2008)

Also... ich bin 14 und werde AoC anfangen...  Aber das mit dem Caplevel gefällt mir nicht so sehr... 80? Naya.. wenn man so levelt wie in SWG ist das ya okay... Ich wollt desshlab AoC anfangen , weil ich angst habe das WAR ein zweites WoW wird...  Als minderjähriger werd ich wohl gewaltig Nachteile in der community haben , wegen den ganzen schwachsinnigen "kiddie" Vorurteile , aber ich kann immerhon sagen das wernn ich im Gildenchannel schreibe , ich auf 18 geschätzt werde *g*


----------



## chainsawKiller (28. März 2008)

Ich werde auch AoC spielen,
1) weil ich genug von WoW habe und mal was anderes will. 
2) weil ich nich wirklich auf PvP stehe ^^

zu den befürchtungen mit den Kiddies, 
ich denke es wird kein Spiel geben das verschont bleibt, und selbst wenn
es keine kiddies gibt, wird es immer leute geben die (auch wenn sich 18+ sind) sich einfach dämlich anstellen. 

Naja dafür hat man auch ne gilde, einfach Leute rein mit denen man gern spielt, dan können einen rein theoretisch mal alle andern sonstwo lecken ^^


----------



## Masterlock (28. März 2008)

Arwenna schrieb:


> 66 - 60 für AoC
> 
> Bin ein wenig überrascht
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. 

Bzw. fangt nicht schon wieder mit dem Thema " Kiddis" an - In jeden MMO gibt es welche.
Und dagegen kann man nichts machen. Es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen, sprich Kinder die wissen, 
wie sie sich benehmen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talmir (28. März 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> *entfernt wegen NDA*






Neglli schrieb:


> also ich kann persönlich Hlorridi nur recht geben.
> Habe selber nur nen WAR Test Key aber immoment bin ich einfach garnicht überzeugt von dem Spiel.
> Schade eigentlich hatte mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut.
> Und das was Hlorridi dort oben beschrieben hat ist eigentlich nur eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Probleme.
> ...




um mal eines klarzustellen. jegliche infos die ihr hier über war von euch gebt sind ein bruch der NDA !!!
wie WAR zur zei ist und was einem NICHT gefällt steht ausser im BETA FORUM NIRGENDS !!!! zur diskusion !

zu Hlorridi: 

ich persönlich finde es schade das du nen beta key bekommen hast. du hast den sinn des wortes "Beta" wohl überhaupt nicht verstanden. in einer beta gehts nicht um den "Spielspass" so wie es in deinem post klingt sondern darum den entwicklern so viel feedback wie möglich zukommen zu lassen und ihnen damit bei der entwicklung zu helfen. 

hier vergessen wohl die meisten leute das AOC und WAR noch eine BETA ja BETA BETA sind !!!! 
noch dazu dauerts noch gut ein halbes jahr bis diese spiele released werden.

ich komm mir immer öfter vor ich wäre in nem virtuellen kindergarten wenn ich mal die buffed foren genauer durchstöbere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. März 2008)

Momentan ist der Ton in den Foren wirklich etwas WoW-like  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lari (28. März 2008)

zu dem nda bruch da oben von horrididori (oder so):

AoC ist instanziert. WAR bietet neben den Pylonen auch Keeps, die belagert werden. Szenarien (33 an der zahl mit verschiedenen objektiven) gibts auch als 24 vs. 24.
du redest von detailverliebtheit/brachialer grafik für ein mmo. gleichzeitig aber auch von dem nicht instanzierten pvp. beides ist nicht miteinander vereinbar. will man 100 leute gleichzeitig auf dem bildschirm darstellen auf maximaler grafikeinstellung kommst um ein quad sli system wohl nicht drum.
WAR kommt hier besser weg. angestrebt sind schlachten mit 200+ leuten gleichzeitig. da ist die grafik zweckgemäß.  wieso diskutier ich eigentlich?! leute, die sich auskennen, wissen was du da verzapfst ^^

ich spiele beide Betas und ich habe eine meinung zu beiden spielen, aber ich verbreite keine unwahrheiten in fan/community foren um meine auto erotischen neigungen zu befriedigen.


----------



## D132 (28. März 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> Mag sein daß das unwahrscheinlich ist. Ich habe jedenfalls beide Betas und kann Dir nur sagen wie es ist. Frag mal andere WAR Betatester was die von dem Spiel halten, die werden Dir bestätigen, daß das Spiel nicht annähernd so gut ist wie erwartet, im Gegenteil.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Hlorridi
> ...


----------



## Sagardo (28. März 2008)

@Holdiri oder wie auch immer du dich hier genannt hast.

Dein komentar ist totaler Müll.

1.Ich bin Betatester und kann Sterntaler nur zustimmen , ES IST EINE BETA UND SIE IST EINE ECHTE BETA !
2.Wären 10er Instanzen in denen ja dass ganze PVP abgehen soll (laut deiner Aussage) totaler schwachsinn , denn die gruppen bestehen aus 6 man, da wäre eine 10er Instanz SEHR SINNVOLL ^^
3.kannst du das entgültige Gameplay noch garnicht getestet haben, denn laut der Aussage der Mythic Dev's kommen die Hauptstadtraids erst in 2 Wochen in die Beta, aber lass mich raten du hast bestimmt einen Kumpel bei Mythic und zockst dort mal öfter nach der Schule oder ? *gg
4.Schon so Kiddiflames wie deiner zeigen, dass die Comunity von AOC wohl nicht von Kiddis vershohnt bleiben wird, so wie viele denken. Ich kann bis heute nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie jemand ernsthaft glauben kann, dass nur weil en Spiel auf USK 18 getestet wurde keine Jugendlichen das Spiel spielen, wo doch jeder 12 jährige an Kippen und Schnaps kommt, aber da tragen wohl mancht User eine rosarote Brille ^^

Ach ja ich bin Betatester von WAR und ich habe mir die CE gerade bestellt , denn ich glaube an das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> 4.Schon so Kiddiflames wie deiner zeigen, dass die Comunity von AOC wohl nicht von Kiddis vershohnt bleiben wird, so wie viele denken. Ich kann bis heute nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie jemand ernsthaft glauben kann, dass nur weil en Spiel auf USK 18 getestet wurde keine Jugendlichen das Spiel spielen, wo doch jeder 12 jährige an Kippen und Schnaps kommt, aber da tragen wohl mancht User eine rosarote Brille ^^



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es sogar einfacher für Jugendliche an "ab 18 Games" zu kommen, als an Zigaretten. Zumindest wurde ich in diversen Supermärkten schon immer nach meinem Ausweis gefragt, während eine Kassiererin einer namhaften Kaufhauskette auf mein Zücken des Ausweises nur mit einem kurzen Abwinken reagierte.

Und wir kennen ja alle das Denkschema: Je brutaler und blutiger, desto cooler. Davon leben doch ganze Horror-Filmreihen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fügt man das zusammen, dann erhält man keine rosigen Aussichten für die AoC-Community (wobei ich nicht davon ausgehen würde, dass WoWs Negativ-Rekord geschlagen werden könnte).



> Ach ja ich bin Betatester von WAR und ich habe mir die CE gerade bestellt , denn ich glaube an das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So say we all! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Also... ich bin 14 und werde AoC anfangen...  Aber das mit dem Caplevel gefällt mir nicht so sehr... 80? Naya.. wenn man so levelt wie in SWG ist das ya okay... Ich wollt desshlab AoC anfangen , weil ich angst habe das WAR ein zweites WoW wird...  Als minderjähriger werd ich wohl gewaltig Nachteile in der community haben , wegen den ganzen schwachsinnigen "kiddie" Vorurteile , aber ich kann immerhon sagen das wernn ich im Gildenchannel schreibe , ich auf 18 geschätzt werde *g*


was denkst du denn was du für kiddi vorurteile hast in einem spiel ab 18? dort wirst du doch erst recht runtergemacht sofern auch nur einer merkt das du erst 14 bist. aber ok das ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es sogar einfacher für Jugendliche an "ab 18 Games" zu kommen, als an Zigaretten. Zumindest wurde ich in diversen Supermärkten schon immer nach meinem Ausweis gefragt, während eine Kassiererin einer namhaften Kaufhauskette auf mein Zücken des Ausweises nur mit einem kurzen Abwinken reagierte.
> 
> Und wir kennen ja alle das Denkschema: Je brutaler und blutiger, desto cooler. Davon leben doch ganze Horror-Filmreihen.
> 
> ...



Deswegen gehe ich auf einen PvE-Server. Sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (28. März 2008)

Freu mich riesig auf AoC, PreOrder liegt hier und CE ist vorbestellt.
aber auch die WAR PreOrder liegt hier und die CE ist auch vorbestellt ^^

Wenn AoC gut wird, wird die WAR CE wieder abbestellt, aber neben AoC und WAR gibt es auch noch Aion, darauf bin ich genauso gespannt.

AoC hat ne top grafik und eine raue welt, voll von gewalt, sowas hat mir in mmos immer gefehlt, z.b. HDRO ist echt nen gutes mmo, aber einfach zu "lieb" wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ^^
deshalb freu ich mich darauf am meisten.


----------



## Rosengarten (28. März 2008)

Für mich ist klar, dass ich W.A.R. spielen werde, da ich begeisterter Warhammer-Fan bin. Falls es wirklich so grottenschlecht sein sollte, wie manche hier meinen werde ich mir vielleicht andere MMO's wie z.B. Aion, Gw 2 oder auch mal AoC ausprobiern. Erstmal abwarten wie sich alles entwickelt.
In dem Sinne....so long.


----------



## Electricwolf (28. März 2008)

Ich geb beiden Spielen ne chance. zuerst AoC worauf ich mich shcon sehr freue...udn dann WAR worauf ich mich auch shocn sehr freue.

btw. bei manchen posts hier ist mir das lachen gekommen und das kopfschütteln zugleich...wartet doch einfach ab was kommt-.-

an die betatester die wissen was sie machen udn die wissen wie man sich benimmt......ICH WILL AUCH *WHINE*^^

so long

mfg.


----------



## Badumsaen (28. März 2008)

Und zu dem Argument:"Ich spiel nicht gern PVP, deswegen will ich AoC" Habt ihr euch mal etwas genauer über AoC informiert außer Titten und Blut? Ein großer Teil des games geht eben um PVP, große Gildenschlachten mit Belagerung etc. Natürlich auch viel PVE, aber ich vermute die Entwickler werden sich noch ganz schön umschauen wenn auf einem großen Schlachtfeld 2 große Gilden aufeinander treffen, denn dann rächt sich die Hammer Grafik.


----------



## Dentus (28. März 2008)

Ich habe mir soeben die AoC Pre-Order-CE bestellt. Für mich war die Entscheidung eindeutig.

Ich habe lange WoW gespielt, genau gesagt von Release bis jetzt. Nach drei Jahren ist es einfach an der Zeit für ein "Next-Generation-MMO"...
WAR ist dermaßen häßlich und wurde in den letzten Jahren so elendig gehyped (WAR is coming!), das ich befürchte die ganzen PvP-CS-Flamer-Nerds werden sich dort unter eine Flagge vereinen. Von dummen sprüchen und unentspanntem Spielen hab ich in den letzten 3 WoW-Jahren wirklich genug gehabt.

Wer sich ein wenig mit AoC beschäftigt hat und die News liest, der weiß auch das AoC definitiv mehr Inhalte bieten wird wie das aus DAoC bekannte RvR. Denn in AoC muss man diese "Keeps" erst selbst erbauen, inklusive Rohstoffe sammeln, NPC wachen anwerben etc. Dazu bieten AoC ein extrem ausgereiftes PvE, was WAR nunmal so gar nicht anbietet.

Mehr Vielfalt, weniger Hype, mehr Informationen im Vorfeld, besser Grafik, eine (hoffentlich) angenehmere Community....mein Entschluß = AoC!

P.S.: Ich bin positiv überrascht das die buffed-Community so abgestimmt hat, Hut ab!


----------



## Aico (28. März 2008)

Die Videos von Age of Conan ziehen mich irgendwie immer mehr an... Das Reiten etc. kommt mir sehr realistisch vor und außerdem finde ich die Welt auch richtig geil gemacht. Ich kann mich nicht für ein Spiel entscheiden... werd wohl beide irgendwie mal ausprobiern müssen^^


----------



## Jinthaja (28. März 2008)

Ich werde definitiv AoC zocken und mir so lange noch die Zeit mit Hdro vertreiben.
WAR reizt mich nicht im geringsten. Ich hab die Nase voll von Elfen, Orks und Comicgrafik

Ach und an den 14 Jährigen der hier meinte er wird im say immer auf 18 geschätzt, das geht auch nur so lange gut bis TS angesagt is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lese regelmäßig das AoC Forum und wenn man sich dort mal die Gilden anschaut die es jetzt schon so gibt werden das wohl auch welche von denen sein, die gut mitmischen werden da sie jetzt schon eine durchdachte Struktur haben. Bis auf 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen nehmen die auch definitiv keinen unter 18 auf. Ich denke die U18 werden sich schon eigene Gilden gründen müssen. Auf eine die auch U18 aufnimmt haben sicher auch viele keine Lust, denn es gibt ganz sicher genügend Alternativen


----------



## Sempai02 (28. März 2008)

Könnten wir uns mal einigen,dass wir nicht stellenweise auf WoW-Forenniveau sinken?


----------



## Milandron (28. März 2008)

Zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein ,ich möchte hier auch nicht in geflame ausarte,obwohl ich klar sagen muss,dass ich momentan AoC meine Stimme gebe....

Allerdings giebts natürlich genug Risiken und bei dem Mangel an INfos über AoC 50Tage vor Release,kann es auch sein dass FC alles verhaut,obwohl ich davon nicht ausgehe....

Und jetzt nach der Verschiebung des Release Datums hat auch Warhammer wieder ne Chance,obwohl WAR damit sehr na an WotLK ran kommt.....

Wir werden sehn,wer oder ob überhaupt sich einer halten kann,denn WoW schwebt über allem....leider

Ich denke halt persönlich das AoC wesentlich mehr neue Ideen hat als WAR,WAR hat zwar gute Features aber die gabs größtenteils in DAoC auch schon....

Problem is halt das es am Ende nicht auf die Ideen sondern auf die  Umsetzung ankommt....

------------>ganz grob: WAR ideen pfui,umsetzung (wegen DAoC jetzt nach Releaseverschiebung sehr wahrscheinlich)hui;bei AoC Ideen hui und Umsetzung ???

MFG


----------



## Sempai02 (28. März 2008)

Das Schöne ist doch,dass man gar nicht in Zugzwang ist. Man kann ab Mai in Ruhe AoC testen und im Herbst WAR. Was einen bei Wrath erwartet,weiß man ja schon. Von daher sehe ich es sehr locker. Wrath ist vorbestellt, AoC mit PO und CE und WAR auch mit PO und CE. Und da bis Jahresende auch kein interessantes Singeplayerspiel für mich rauskommt,hab ich Zeit. Das war letztes Frühjahr "schlimmer" mit dem neuen BC und LotRO.


----------



## Arwenna (28. März 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist doch,dass man gar nicht in Zugzwang ist. Man kann ab Mai in Ruhe AoC testen und im Herbst WAR. Was einen bei Wrath erwartet,weiß man ja schon. Von daher sehe ich es sehr locker. Wrath ist vorbestellt, AoC mit PO und CE und WAR auch mit PO und CE. Und da bis Jahresende auch kein interessantes Singeplayerspiel für mich rauskommt,hab ich Zeit. Das war letztes Frühjahr "schlimmer" mit dem neuen BC und LotRO.




100% sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich für AoC gevotet hab, bis WAR rauskommt, wird noch n halbes jahr vergehen, bis dahin kann man erkennen, ob AoC das hält was es verspricht (was übrigens toll wär)

Ende April kommt erstma die RPC in Münster, dort werd ich mir beide Spiele mal genauer anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hlorridi (5. April 2008)

Talmir schrieb:


> um mal eines klarzustellen. jegliche infos die ihr hier über war von euch gebt sind ein bruch der NDA !!!
> wie WAR zur zei ist und was einem NICHT gefällt steht ausser im BETA FORUM NIRGENDS !!!! zur diskusion !
> 
> zu Hlorridi:
> ...



Hast Du eine Ahnung. Also bist Du der Meinung, daß eine Beta keinen Spaß machen darf? Die AoC Beta macht komischerweise Spaß und die WAR- Beta nicht im geringsten. Ich weiß sehr wohl wofür eine Beta da ist... Ansonsten hätte ich WAR nach 5 Stunden Spielzeit nie wieder angerührt. Und ich finde die Leute sollten das wissen, was in dem Beta- Forum los ist. Mythic hyped das Spiel mit Lügen und Behauptungen, dermaßen in den Himmel und die Leute die es dann letztendlich spielen, werden sehr enttäuscht sein. Das ist Verarsche hoch 3 und da scheiße ich auf die NDA... Ich habe außerdem dazugesagt, daß die Leute sich ihre Meinung selbst bilden müssen. Ich habe desweiteren nie behauptet den Endcontent von WAR gespielt zu haben, wo hast Du das denn bitte gelesen? Sterni ist ein supernetter Kerl und selbst er ist manchmal sehr skeptisch, was Mythics Entscheidungen angeht... Völlig zu recht.

PS: Seid ihr wirklich zu dumm um meinen Namen zu schreiben? Ansonsten gibt es doch noch für völlig Minderbemittelte die Kopierfunktion... oO

Gruß


----------



## Larandera (5. April 2008)

Ich hoffe WAR kommt genau 2 wochen nach Wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jeder weis warum oder?^^

alle WoW süchtis werden bei WoW bleiben,da es ja so viel neues gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und wen sich doch ein paar "WoW-Kiddis(komisches wort^^) nach WAR trauen,soll die gesammte WAR Community gegen diese vorgehen,also igno,nirgends mitnehmen etc,dann dürfte das klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (5. April 2008)

AoC ganz klar. War wird wie WoW . War beta teste ich auch schon und es echt WoW ähnlich. Aber AoC der Kampfstil ist einfach geil.


----------



## BledwarCH (5. April 2008)

Ich finde es lächerlich was einige hier schon sagen WAR sei kake und AoC cool man kan noch gar nichts sagen den WAR kommt erst ende jahres und AoC kommt hald schon früher aber beide sind im Beta stadium also sollte niemand sagen WAR sei kake sondern die Beta von WAR sei bis jetzt kake und bei AoC mus man schauen ob die Grafik so lange gut geht oder oder ob es dan in Instanzen oder PvP so schlimm wird das man die Grafik runterschrauben muss bis zum es geht nicht mehr.

VLT. wäre es mal möglich wen ein WAR und ein AoC Beta tester einen neutralen Thread eröffnen mit Pro und Contras was sie bsi jetzt zu den Betas sagen könnten.


----------



## grimmgork (5. April 2008)

Irgendwie lächerlich dieser thread.
Immer wird rumgewhint die kiddies sind nervig usw. Aber alle nervigen flamers mit denen ich in der gilde war waren komischerweise 20-28 kamen jeden samstag sturzbesoffen und bekifft ins ts und labberten irgend nen müll (sehr erwachsen)

Aoc ist grafisch ganz bestimmt war überlegen (was aber nicht bedeutet das jedem diese grafik gefällt).
Ich denke Aoc wird super und War und irgendwie finde ich sind sich die beiden spiele ziemlich ähnlich.
ausser bei aoc wird blutspritzen wird es titten geben und das wird genau soviele "wow kiddies" wie ihr sie nennt anziehen wie bei War die comicgrafik


----------



## spectrumizer (5. April 2008)

Hab mir schon die AoC Collectors Edition Pre-Order Box bestellt. ^^


----------



## Larandera (5. April 2008)

WAR hat ne Comicgrafik oO
noch net gesehn,ähnelt eher Hdro.

hast dir vill WoW videos angeguckt?^^

*nochmal nachguck..^^*


----------



## Draco1985 (5. April 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> Mythic hyped das Spiel mit Lügen und Behauptungen, dermaßen in den Himmel und die Leute die es dann letztendlich spielen, werden sehr enttäuscht sein.



Eine seltsame Behauptung, wenn man sich mal ansieht, dass WoW (für das genau dasselbe in Bezug auf Hype und Lügen gilt) trotzdem ein paar Millionen Anhänger hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich damit sagen will: Egal was du aussagst, eine Menge Leute finden das Spiel toll, einfach weil es ein WARHAMMER-Spiel ist (von denen es eh zu wenig gibt, IMO).

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber kein noch so mieses Gameplay und keine noch so miese Kritik wird mich daran hindern, es wenigstens mal anzutesten.


----------



## Hlorridi (8. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Eine seltsame Behauptung, wenn man sich mal ansieht, dass WoW (für das genau dasselbe in Bezug auf Hype und Lügen gilt) trotzdem ein paar Millionen Anhänger hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was nicht bedeutet, daß es keine Verarsche ist. Das Gameplay ist wesentlich schlechter als bei WoW, von AoC ganz zu schweigen. Aber spiel es ruhig an, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Und eben las ich daß WAR keine Comic- Grafik hat... Was soll das denn bitte sonst sein?!


----------



## Draco1985 (8. April 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> Was nicht bedeutet, daß es keine Verarsche ist. Das Gameplay ist wesentlich schlechter als bei WoW, von AoC ganz zu schweigen. Aber spiel es ruhig an, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Und eben las ich daß WAR keine Comic- Grafik hat... Was soll das denn bitte sonst sein?!



Nun, UNSERE Geschmäcker sind sicher verschieden. Zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht, dass WoW IMO durch nichts zu unterbieten sein dürfte. Und mir ist die Welt wichtiger als das Gameplay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hat WAR eine Comicgrafik, aber eine auf wesentlich höherem stilistischen Niveau als WoW.


----------



## sTereoType (8. April 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> Was nicht bedeutet, daß es keine Verarsche ist. Das Gameplay ist wesentlich schlechter als bei WoW, von AoC ganz zu schweigen. Aber spiel es ruhig an, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Und eben las ich daß WAR keine Comic- Grafik hat... Was soll das denn bitte sonst sein?!


aha wieder einer der "beta-tester" die wissen wie ein spiel auszusehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich habs mir mal angetan und denr est von deinem post auch noch gelesen. dir ist schon klar das war schwerpunkttests macht? du stellst es gerade sod ar als ob du alles anzocken konntest. extrem unwahrscheinlich und deswegen kauf ich dir auch nicht ab das du ein beta tester bist

edit, die zweite: klar ist war gehyped. war hyped aber auch nur mit sachen die von spielerischer relevanz sind. dahingegen seh ich in werbungen von aoc nur titten und blut. <-- da muss ja wirklich eine reife community angesprochen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (8. April 2008)

es hatt eine comicgrafik, was bei warhammer eindeutig besser passt als wenn es eine grafik wie age of conan hätte. (aoc grafik zwar genial, sieht aber bisschen plastisch aus was nicht jedem gefällt)
Mal schauen was die zukunft bringt.
@hloderi: warum bist du so versessen darauf war schlecht zu machen und aoc so ins gute licht zu rücken? Und das du wirklich an beiden betas teilgenommen hast ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, weil beide betas sehr gefragt sind.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (12. April 2008)

Werde mir beides anschauen, hoffentlich kommt eine open-beta. 
Ansonsten tendire ich eindeutig zu AoC


----------



## Hlorridi (12. April 2008)

Ich habe nunmal an beiden Betas teilgenommen, besser gesagt tue ich es sogar im Moment immernoch, ob Ihr das nun wahrhaben wollt, oder nicht. Außerdem rede ich WAR nicht schlecht, sondern es ist zu meinem eigenen Bedauern schlecht... Da gibt es leider nichts schönzureden und ich kann es nur nocheinmal wiederholen, es ist und bleibt Geschmacksache... Schade nur daß Mythic den Geschmack von 85% der Betatester schonmal nicht getroffen hat, das sagt mehr als tausend Worte. Kauft das Spiel einfach und überzeugt euch selbst, vielleicht seid Ihr ja sogar mit so wenig zufrieden, das kommt immer auf eure eigene Bescheidenheit an. 

@grimmgork
-Hlorridi- Mit deiner Leseschwäche disqualifizierst Du Dich sowieso selbst, da muß ich nicht mehr viel zu schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Caytrem (12. April 2008)

ich werde WAR zocken
AOC sagt mir nicht zu, das sezenario is nicht so mein fall und
das kampf system auch nicht.
Ich möchte ein Spiel was sich wie World of Warcraft anfühlt aber es nicht ist.
Da kommt Warhammer an nächsten dran.
Um die zeit bis War zu überbrücken, werd ich wohl mich an AOC versuchen,
auf das sich meine Augen wieder an guter grafik gewöhnen.


----------



## Caytrem (12. April 2008)

@Hlorridi und alle anderen die sagen das es schlecht ist.
Aber niemand sagt genau was schlecht ist irgend wie seltsam,
also redet ma tacheles
was genau ist den nun schlecht.


----------



## Wolfner (12. April 2008)

Caytrem schrieb:


> ich werde WAR zocken
> AOC sagt mir nicht zu, das sezenario is nicht so mein fall und
> das kampf system auch nicht.
> Ich möchte ein Spiel was sich wie World of Warcraft anfühlt aber es nicht ist.
> Da kommt Warhammer an nächsten dran.




Und genau aus diesem verdammten Grund sind sich die neuen MMOs alle so verflucht ähnlich :-B

Schön wäre es wenn man sich wieder mal etwas an der Prä-WoW-MMO-Generation orientieren würde, jedoch zusätzlich den Komfort eines WoWs übernehmen täte.

Ich denke da an solche Spiele wie Ultima Online oder Neocron (ein neues Cyberpunk-MMO wäre mal was...).

Ich denke AoC fährt mit seinen Spielerstädten und anderen Features eher auf dieser Schiene...


----------



## morguli (12. April 2008)

Leute deren PC den momentanen stand haben sollte vorm kauf von AOC erstmal sehen ob es überhaupt läuft. Ich wird mir für kein Spiel mal eben einen neuen Rechner kaufen!

HDRO ruckler werden AOC wohl vergessen können


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (12. April 2008)

Natürlich würde ich gerne in beide mal reinschaun.

Sicher ist, daß in Warhammer das PvP nicht so vermurkst sein wird wie immer noch in WoW. Andersherum hat AoC einen Universumsrahmen, in dem deutlich weniger a la, neuer Patch, neue Waffen klatschen Leute in Ausrüstung vor neuem Ptach mit 1 Treffer um, brauchst schon um weiter zu spielen die ganze neue Ausrüstung, erhältlich in Zufallszahlen ausgedrückt 15 Jahren erfarmbar es s ei Du spielst 96/7 und ähnliches passieren kann, also eine deutlichere Konstanz zwischen den Spielern bleibt.


----------



## Gworkesch (12. April 2008)

Wie ich diese leute hasse die angeblich in einer beta sind und das spiel schlecht reden.


----------



## Caytrem (12. April 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem verdammten Grund sind sich die neuen MMOs alle so verflucht ähnlich :-B
> 
> Schön wäre es wenn man sich wieder mal etwas an der Prä-WoW-MMO-Generation orientieren würde, jedoch zusätzlich den Komfort eines WoWs übernehmen täte.
> 
> ...




is doch geanu das was ich meinte :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (12. April 2008)

Caytrem schrieb:


> @Hlorridi und alle anderen die sagen das es schlecht ist.
> Aber niemand sagt genau was schlecht ist irgend wie seltsam,
> also redet ma tacheles
> was genau ist den nun schlecht.


Genau das dürfen sie eben nicht, siehe NDA!

//Rafa


----------



## Lumpi667 (12. April 2008)

Wenn sie sich an die NDA halten würden dürften sie nicht mal sagen das in der Beta drin sind...


----------



## Caytrem (12. April 2008)

genau is alles geschwätz einer hat gesagt das es doof seih und alle plappern es nach!


----------



## sTereoType (12. April 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich an die NDA halten würden dürften sie nicht mal sagen das in der Beta drin sind...


dochd as dürfen sie sagen, aber nichts weiter also auch nicht das das spiel schlecht ist.
@hlorridi
welche schwerpunkttest ist denn grad in war?


----------



## Snaady (12. April 2008)

Sers

Also zu dem WoW-Kiddy gedöhns kann ich nur sagen ich hab auch damals meine mmo sucht mit 13 oder wars 14 Jahren gestartet(bin mittlerweile 20^^). Ich muss sagen es gibt solche und andere. Manche Kids können sich einfach anpassen und manche eben nicht. Letztere -> Kick,Bann und Igno 
Aber man ist halt in keinem Spiel vor ihnen geschüzt.

Zum Thema werde auf jedenfall beide Spiele antesten. Beides sind PvP spiele, ja ich weis AoC weniger wie War, aber ich freu mich auf ne neue Comunity und auf Teamplay was ich die letzten 3 Jahre durch WoW nicht hatte und was ich vermisst habe wie in DAoC oder anderen.

AoC zum einen wegen Neuerungen die mir ein WoW nicht bieten kann und zum anderen weil es meine rl-Kumpanen spielen werden.

Warhammer werd ich spielen wegen der Storry und davon bietet das Warhammer Universum reichlich.
Die Bösen sind böse, es ist nicht alles so kitschig wie in WoW. Jeder wo die Storry von WoW kennt weis was ich meine. Die Allianz sind die Guten aber die Horde auch ein wenig.

Leider besitz ich kein Betakey und kann über einzelheiten reden (was ich dann ja garnicht dürft).

Grammatische und Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten zuviel von dem falschen Zeug.

mfg Snaady/Rilga


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. April 2008)

Aus zwei Gründen (eigentlich drei) greife ich zu Age of Conan.

1.: Robert E. Howard. Der Mensch hat einfach dafür dass er eigentlich ein Pulpautor war verdammt geile Scheiße geschreiben die der Nachwelt in Erinnering bleiben muss. Punkt.
2.: FSK 18. Die ganzen Pixeltitten und Enthauptungen tangieren mich periphär, viel wichtiger ist die Sache, dass - so böse das auch klingen mag - eine Schar notgeiler Heranwachsender über ein Spiel herfällt, dass eigentlich genauso wie LOTRO massives Hintergrundwerk hat und dieses durch Fehlverhalten auf den Servern ad absurdum führt. Von mir aus hätte das Game auch gerne 21+ kriegen können wenn es das in unseren Breitengraden geben würde. Hautpsache mehr Spieler die sich mit der Welt, die sie ja augenscheinlich erobern wollen auch auskennen. 

(3. WAR stinkt. Danke EA für die nächste verwurstete Lizenz!


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> 2.: FSK 18. Die ganzen Pixeltitten und Enthauptungen tangieren mich periphär, viel wichtiger ist die Sache, dass - so böse das auch klingen mag - eine Schar notgeiler Heranwachsender über ein Spiel herfällt, dass eigentlich genauso wie LOTRO massives Hintergrundwerk hat und dieses durch Fehlverhalten auf den Servern ad absurdum führt. Von mir aus hätte das Game auch gerne 21+ kriegen können wenn es das in unseren Breitengraden geben würde. Hautpsache mehr Spieler die sich mit der Welt, die sie ja augenscheinlich erobern wollen auch auskennen.
> 
> (3.
> 
> ...


in punkt 2) beschwerst du dich das viele heranwachsende ein fehlverhalten an den tag legen, mit anderen worten kiddys, und du dir mit den 18+ hoffnungen machstd as das bei aoc nicht so wird.
mit punkt 3) hast du dir dann aber schon selbst bewiesen das es nicht so sein wird. made my day


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> in punkt 2) beschwerst du dich das viele heranwachsende ein fehlverhalten an den tag legen, mit anderen worten kiddys, und du dir mit den 18+ hoffnungen machstd as das bei aoc nicht so wird.
> mit punkt 3) hast du dir dann aber schon selbst bewiesen das es nicht so sein wird. made my day



Keine Ahnung was ich rede aber ich schmeiss einfach mal "made my day" in den Raum, ist sicher cool und die Leute beseuchen meine myBuffed-Seite.

Hab leider erst geposet und DANN nachgedacht, WO ich poste. Aus Fehlern lernt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (13. April 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Leute
> 
> Ich habe angst dass bei Warhammer sehr viele ololo-kiddies von WoW wechseln um da toll rumzulamen, darauf hab ich eigentlich keinen bock
> 
> ...



Spiel WoW.

Naja, also wie viel Content ein MMO hat imo nix mit der lvl-cap zu tun. Man kann ja die Spieler auch einfach schneller/langsamer leveln lassen indem die quests und mobs mehr xp geben oder indem man die xp-Anzahl erhöht die man für ein lvlup benötigt.

AoC und WAR sind vom Inhalt her einfach zwei paar Schuhe. Wichtig ist ja nicht was mehr Inhalt hat, sondern was interessanteren Inahlt hat. Wenn man zB auf große PVP gemetzel steht, dann spielt man halt WAR.

Und das mit den WoW-Kiddies ist doch Unsinn. Kiddies gibts erstens in allen Altersgruppen und ausserdem hält eine Altersbeschränkung keinen davon ab ein Spiel zu kaufen, das man haben will. Ich glaub sogar, dass mehr Kinder zu AoC wechseln wüden als zu WAR, weil AoC einfach blutiger ist. (blutiger = cooler) und in WAR stehen Gilden und Fraktionen so stark im Vordergrund, dass man es als ololol-Kiddie bei der Gildensuche schwerer haben wird.


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ich rede aber ich schmeiss einfach mal "made my day" in den Raum, ist sicher cool und die Leute beseuchen meine myBuffed-Seite.
> 
> Hab leider erst geposet und DANN nachgedacht, WO ich poste. Aus Fehlern lernt man
> 
> ...


mach dir einfach einen merkzettel dann klappt das schon.

p.s ich hab meine my buffed seite selbst noch nie gesehen und made my day heißt so viel wie " hast mir den tag rettet" allerdings in verbindung mit einer lachnummer. und das muss in dem fall auch schon was heißen , da der tag grad mal ne halbe stunde alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. April 2008)

Ohje, dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt, gut dass der Herr so einfach zu belustigen ist. Danke für die Lehrstunde, that really made MY day. 

/cheer


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ohje, dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt, gut dass der Herr so einfach zu belustigen ist. Danke für die Lehrstunde, that really made MY day.
> 
> /cheer


weswegen wolltest du nochmal aoc holen? achja weil war stinkt...verstehe, naja mir solls recht sein. sowas wie dich will ich dort auch nicht sehen. dennoch wünsch ich dir spaß bei aoc.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. April 2008)

Lern lesen, übe das mit dem Verstehen dann nochmal. Dir ebenfalls bei WÜRG viel Spass.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. April 2008)

Lern lesen, übe das mit dem Verstehen dann nochmal. Dir ebenfalls bei WÜRG viel Spass.


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Lern lesen, übe das mit dem Verstehen dann nochmal. Dir ebenfalls bei WÜRG viel Spass.


ich denke schon das ich es so verstanden hab, wie du es auch gemeint hast. nur hab ich das stilmittel der übertreibung benutzt um deinen standpunkt ins lächerliche zu ziehen. deine reaktion hat mich bestätigt und hat mich auch belustigt. <-- wars das was du hören wolltest? wie sagte einstein doch gleich? "Der Horizont der meisten Menschen ist ein Kreis mir Radius null. Diesen Kreis nennen sie dann ihren Standpunkt." viel spaß beim drüber grübeln und immer dran denken, nicht schneller als im schritttempo denken sonst kriegst du kopfschmerzen.


----------



## BloodyLove (13. April 2008)

ich bin in der AoC Beta..... naja, ich darf dazu nichts konkretes schreiben...... sonst werd ich gekickt... ich sag nur soviel: Wenn die nicht noch einiges tun, wird AoC der größte FLOP aller zeiten...

allerdings ist ein bekannter von mit in der WAR beta und der ist auch von WAR sehr sehr enttäuscht


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> ich bin in der AoC Beta..... naja, ich darf dazu nichts konkretes schreiben...... sonst werd ich gekickt... ich sag nur soviel: Wenn die nicht noch einiges tun, wird AoC der größte FLOP aller zeiten...
> 
> allerdings ist ein bekannter von mit in der WAR beta und der ist auch von WAR sehr sehr enttäuscht


wie schon öfters gesagt, sind halt beide spiele bis jetzt nur in der beta, da ist es verständlich das beide spiele noch ihre defizite aufweisen. zumal man meistens auch mit anderen erwartungen an ein spiel geht , als zu helfen es zu verbessern. um sich wirklich ein bild über ein spiel machen zu können brauch man halt das endprodukt.


----------



## BloodyLove (13. April 2008)

klar ist es noch kein endprodukt aber ein grobes gefühl des gameplays bekommt man schon mit ...
wenigstens merke ich bei AoC, dass Funcom wirklich versucht auf die Beta-tester-wünsche und Bugreports einzugehen! Das ist echt schonmal viel wert!


----------



## sTereoType (13. April 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> klar ist es noch kein endprodukt aber ein grobes gefühl des gameplays bekommt man schon mit ...
> wenigstens merke ich bei AoC, dass Funcom wirklich versucht auf die Beta-tester-wünsche und Bugreports einzugehen! Das ist echt schonmal viel wert!


ist in einer beta natürlich auch wünschenswert. leider hab ich keinen beta-key zu WAR, aber das kommt dann mit der open(final) beta.


----------



## Tja (13. April 2008)

Manche verstehen scheinbar den Sinn einer Beta nicht. Es ist nicht Sinn und Zweck, euch ein fertiges mit allen Facetten angereichtes Spiel vorzulegen. Sondern eine in erster Linie stabile Version, in welcher ihr Fehler suchen und melden sollt. Damit wird es für die Hersteller einfacher, die Haus-interne Version weiter zu verbessern und in weiterer Folge zum Betatest freizugeben.

So nähert man sich Stück für Stück der Gold-Produktion. 

AoC und War leben bislang sehr von einem riesigen Hype, ob sie diesen gerecht werden können, möchte ich doch bezweifeln (v.a. bei WAR), da helfen auch die PR $$$$$ nichts.


----------



## Salute (19. April 2008)

Hallöchen

WAR macht auf mich Aufjedenfall einen besseren Eindruck als AOC, das Einzige was bei AOC interessant wäre das man keinen "Frationszwang" (zumindest meine ichs mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben), dass wiederum könnte sich aber auch zum Nachteil entwickeln und im Chaos enden.

Ansonsten stößt mich das ganze eher ab, da ich aus dem Alter raus bin Amputationen und Literweise Blut am laufendem Band in einem Spiel "cool" zu finden.^^

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Hlorridi (23. April 2008)

World of Warhammer... Das beschreibt den World of Warcraft- Clon wohl am besten...


----------



## Draco1985 (23. April 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> World of Warhammer... Das beschreibt den World of Warcraft- Clon wohl am besten...



Eine ziemlich selbstironische Aussage, wenn man bedenkt dass sie andersrum genauso zutrifft. GW/Mythic bedient sich beim Gameplay, Blizz bei der Hintergrundwelt und Modeldesigns. Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. April 2008)

So, nach meinen Eindrücken aus der Beta von AoC und dem zusätzlichen "PvP Weekend" steht meine Meinung ganz klar: Warhammer Online

Eine solche Frechheit von Age of Conan, da wird behauptet und behauptet. Das Spiel ist extrem steif, die Chars sind steif, die Kampfanimationen, keine Abwechslung, dass Spiel als solches war eine einzige Enttäuschung, ich ärgere mich heut noch das ich mehr als 6 Std Testzeit in die AoC Tech Beta und dann noch ne Stunde in die PvP Beta gesteckt hab, es enttäuscht mich auf ganzer Linie. Ich hab 6 Jahre DAoC gespielt, 2 Jahre WoW... ja selbst WoW sind ja die BG's toller.

Fazit: AoC wird extrem gehyped, weil sich alle tolle Sachen erhoffen, werden aber dank steifen Chars schnell die Lust verlieren. Das Game erinnert mich mehr an Lotro oder Starwars Galaxies, als an ein PvP ausgerichtetes Spiel.

Warhammer wird mein Spiel, alleine schon weil ich Fan von Mythic und DAoC bin, und ich auch Tester bin, und weiß was auf mich zu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porcello (23. April 2008)

AoC da es endlich mal realistische grafik gibt + splatter und blood 

War macht mir nen billigen WoW clone eindruck mit Daoc elementen ... was sicherlich auch gut wird aber 

für mich klar AoC !!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. April 2008)

Porcello schrieb:


> AoC da es endlich mal realistische grafik gibt + splatter und blood
> 
> War macht mir nen billigen WoW clone eindruck mit Daoc elementen ... was sicherlich auch gut wird aber
> 
> ...



Dann wart mal ab mit AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du die Grafik siehst auf DX 10 mit vollen Einstellungen.... War leider für mich eine absolute Enttäuschung, hatte mir mehr erwartet.

PS: Meine Prognose: AoC wird anfangs viele Einsteiger haben, weil es schon nächsten Monat erscheint, leider durch die fehlende Balance der einzelnen Klassen, total unspielbar ist. Meiner Meinung hätte das Spiel müssen mindestens noch 2-3 Monate verschoben werden müssen. Sie werden niemals ne gute Balance hinkriegen in einem Monat, andre Spieleschmieden brauchen für sowas 3-6 Monate.... Wenn Warhammer released wird, werden schon viele wechseln, da AoC nicht das geboten hat, was man dachte.


----------



## Porcello (23. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Dann wart mal ab mit AoC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe mir die ganzen Aoc videos angeschaut von pvp wochenende und muss sagen was die balance betrifft hast du schon recht aber, das ist nix was man nicht beheben kann auch noch nach RELEASE da ist zb. schon ein patch angekündigt worden für div bugs ect... erriner dich mal an WoW release mit dem warlock wo er noch nicht mal den teufelshund hatte ...der wurde nachgepatcht keine bg´s und so weiter ich glaub an die entwickler und AoC ...und wegen der grafik ich habs noch nicht gespielt aber es sieht extrem stylisch aus + realistisch was will man mehr , mir hängt dieser WoW WaR comic style echt langsam zum A.... raus naja jeder wie er meint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Achja und was du da meinst zu den animationen kann ich das schon nachvollziehen weil ich finde das ist das a&o in einem mmo das die charas einen gewissen charakter + charme versprühen das hat blizz 1a hinbekommen keine frage, das was ich gesehen hab bisjetzt in AoC kann ich allerdings auch ned nachvollziehen ziemlich steif stimmt schon das die das nicht raffen das ist sehr wichtig ,aber zb. die moves mom eroberer wo er mit dem 2 händer rumwedelt war schon n1 also passt noch grad so.


----------



## jabor (23. April 2008)

also ich werde wohl erstmal WAR anspielen... schon aus dem grund, dass ich erst 16 bin (ja wäre bestimmt kein problem an AoC ranzukommen, aber was is, wenn man für nen account eine ausweißkopie einschicken muss ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nachdem was ich hier aber gelesen hab, fangen die zweiflerstimmen in meinem kopf an zu schreien, dass warhammer wohl doch nicht so gut wird wie angenommen... aber ich glaub trotzdem an das spiel, werde es auch am wochenende auf der rpc antesten und dann mal schauen wies mir gefällt... auserdem is es ja noch beta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  falls es doch ein reinfall wie hg:l wird, werd ich mal aion oder spellborn ect anschauen
Gruß: Jabor


----------



## Larandera (23. April 2008)

naja da warhammer nun noch bis herbst entwicklungszeit hat,denk ich mal nicht das es ein flopp wird.
aoc wird auch seine anhänger haben,auch wen die steuerung nichts für mich wäre.
ich hasse gothic und ich hasse diese steuerung^^
nur oblivion wäre mal geil als online spiel -.- 

ich würde gerne mal war in voller pracht sehen, mit beleuchtungs effekte, details wie zb gras etc.
aber naja,bis herbst is es ja noch lange.

dafür hab ich nun monate zeit eine oblivion mod zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (23. April 2008)

Als Warhammer Tabletop-Spieler (gut, das ist nun schon auch um die 10-11 Jahre her) werde ich mir natürlich WAR anschauen. Das RvR-System verspricht recht viel Abwechslung, und auch das Klassendesign finde ich recht überzeugend. Derzeit spiele ich HdRO, allerdings eher als grafischen Chat im Sinne des Rollenspiels als ein wirkliches Comuterspiel, mit ein paar Leuten die ich seit 6 Jahren durch alle möglichen MMOs begleitet habe. Allein deswegen ist es schon eher ein Mehrheitsentscheid, der wohl zugunsten von WAR ausfallen wird. Allerdings hat ebenso AoC sehr interessante Stellungskämpfe zu bieten, die uns vielleicht dann doch den düsteren Barbaren zuwenden lassen.

Was auch immer wir spielen werden, beide Spiele werden zumindest im ersten Jahr höchst wahrscheinlich wenige dieser "Kiddies" beherbergen. Auch bei WoW war die "Kiddy-Rate" zu Beginn sehr klein, und erst als das Spiel wahrscheinlich günstiger im Handel zu erwerben war und bekannter wurde, kam die Flut. Daher ist meine Vermutung auch Folgende: es ist egal was ihr spielt, wenn ihr unter Gleichgesinnten sein möchtet. Die jeweiligen Fans kaufen sich das Spiel immer als erste, der Rest wartet ab und bleibt zunächst bei bekannten Dingen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. April 2008)

Porcello schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die ganzen Aoc videos angeschaut von pvp wochenende und muss sagen was die balance betrifft hast du schon recht aber, das ist nix was man nicht beheben kann auch noch nach RELEASE da ist zb. schon ein patch angekündigt worden für div bugs ect... erriner dich mal an WoW release mit dem warlock wo er noch nicht mal den teufelshund hatte ...der wurde nachgepatcht keine bg´s und so weiter ich glaub an die entwickler und AoC ...und wegen der grafik ich habs noch nicht gespielt aber es sieht extrem stylisch aus + realistisch was will man mehr , mir hängt dieser WoW WaR comic style echt langsam zum A.... raus naja jeder wie er meint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man aber einen riesigen Knaller landen will auf dem jetzigen MMO Markt kann ich so ein Spiel nicht releasen. Ich stimme zu, der Conqueror hat nen super Move, aber alle andren Klassen sind super schlecht animiert und steif. Funcom meldete im Spiel zeitweise sogar selbst zweifel an ihrem Produkt an, da es scheinbar alles nich so lief wie geplant. Der große Nachteil von AoC ist auch das es keine Fraktionen bietet, irgendwann hacken alle großen Gilden auf die kleinen Gilden ein, so wie in der Tech Beta. Eine extreme unbalanziertheit, die eben nicht abzuwenden ist. Wie sagte ein Funcom Mitarbeiter: "Tja, wenn ihr kleiner seid als die, habt ihr wohl pech!".

AoC wird wahrscheinlich auf sehr hohem Niveau floppen. Ich würde es mir wünschen, wenn es ein Hit werden würde, womit sich die Spieler mit einer gewissen geistigen Reife auf Warhammer und AoC verteilen, damit der Rest bei WoW bleibt, aber leider hab ich die Befürchtung, dass AoC nur nicht mehr verschoben wird, weil man sonst mit Warhammer Online gleichzeitig releasen müsste, und somit große Einbußen in den Verkaufszahlen hätte. Sie machen es frei nach dem Motto: Lieber jetzt Kohle scheffeln, und später evtl. weniger, aber das Spiel wurde verkauft. Warhammer nimmt sich die Zeit (kann es auch dank EA im Rücken), dass liegt aber auch daran, dass Mythic einfach die Erfahrung bringt, um so ein Game zu programmieren. Sie wissen, dass wenn sie ein halbfertiges Produkt jetzt releasen würden, es keine Chance hätte auf dem jetzigen MMO Markt. Funcom hat diese Erfahrung noch nicht gemacht. Wird sie aber bald machen.


----------



## grimmgork (24. April 2008)

totall /signed.

Funcom hätte sich wenigstens bis sommer zeit nehmen sollen, hoffe trotzdem das es die die es spielen werden toll finden werden.


----------



## trustice (24. April 2008)

das stimmt nicht ganz. funcom hat damals anarchy online released zu einem zeitpunkt als es auch noch einige bugs hatte und viele es wohl lieber gern gesehen hätten, dass sie noch gewartet hätten.
im großen und ganzen hat sich aber trotzdessen mit der zeit eine große fangemeinde gebildet. viele davon haben die ersten stunden nach release gar nicht miterlebt. aber was macht das schon aus?

nicht jeder publisher/entwickler strebt an mit seinem spiel den gleichen erfolg wie wow jetzt zu haben. das ist auch ziemlich irreal - vorallem für ein spiel, das seine kundschaft bei 18+ sucht und damit auf den "neuen markt" der onlinegamer verzichtet. gerade wenn du schon wie du sagst soviele games gespielt hast, musst du ja auch selbst wissen, wie daoc direkt nach dem release war oder wie unspektakulär eine ultima online grafik im vergleich zu nextgen mmorpgs ist. die grafik ist aber nicht das wichtigste kriterium für oder gegen ein mmorpg.

ea schmeißt auch ständig games auf den markt, die mit bugs übersäht sind oder nur schlechte upgrades ihres vorgängers sind. da kann man nur hoffen, dass die entscheidung wann releast wird von mythics getroffen wird und nicht von ea selbst. ansonsten verheißt die verschiebung nicht unbedingt direkt gutes. vorallem wenn aoc jetzt einiges an erfolg ernten wird, könnte ea sich dann dazu gezwungen fühlen zum nächsten termin auf jeden fall zu releasen; unabhängig davon wie der entwicklungsstand des spiels wirklich ist.


----------



## Sorclord (24. April 2008)

Auf jeden Fall AoC die welt und die geschichte gefiel mir schon immer besser als war oder wow aber früher gabs nix besseres. Aoc wird wahrscheinlich im endcontent komplexer wegen den raiddungeons und dem städtebau und stadtkämpfen. War ist einfach ein wow 2 oder ein bisschen von wow und von daoc. Ein pvp mmo in dem es keinen Städtekampf mit eigenen gildenstädten gibt ist für mich eigendlich kein pvp mmo aber da kann jeder denken was er will. Allein schon dadurch finde ich in aoc das pvp anspruchsvoller und durch das kampfsystem auch nicht mehr den point und click kack.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich wird War die grössere fangemeinde bekommen ist klar gibts auch schon ewig und kopien von anderen mmos verkaufen sich halt gut ist wie bei allen kopien so naja bildet euch eure meinung selbst


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. April 2008)

Sorclord schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall AoC die welt und die geschichte gefiel mir schon immer besser als war oder wow aber früher gabs nix besseres. Aoc wird wahrscheinlich im endcontent komplexer wegen den raiddungeons und dem städtebau und stadtkämpfen. War ist einfach ein wow 2 oder ein bisschen von wow und von daoc. Ein pvp mmo in dem es keinen Städtekampf mit eigenen gildenstädten gibt ist für mich eigendlich kein pvp mmo aber da kann jeder denken was er will. Allein schon dadurch finde ich in aoc das pvp anspruchsvoller und durch das kampfsystem auch nicht mehr den point und click kack.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte erst informieren bevor du hier schwachsinn postest.

War ist viel komplexer wie AoC. Die Welt verändert sich ständig, alles was du tust kann deiner Fraktion helfen. Die Städe entwickeln sich, man kann feindliche Städte erobern und ihren Anführer entführen. Also bitte, informier dich bevor du hier sowas postest. Und wenn ich nochmal lese das War ein WoW-Clon ist, muss ich lauthals los lachen. Das ist einfach ne Frechheit sowas zu behaupten.

PS: Du kannst wie in DAoC die Keeps claimen mit deiner Gilde und sie verteidigen, ist nichts andres.


----------



## Marlixon (24. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> die Keeps claimen



claimen...

worken....

watchen...

Die Sprache der Menschen verfällt immer mehr...


----------



## Drakonis (24. April 2008)

> War ist viel komplexer wie AoC. Die Welt verändert sich ständig, alles was du tust kann deiner Fraktion helfen. Die Städe entwickeln sich, man kann feindliche Städte erobern und ihren Anführer entführen. Also bitte, informier dich bevor du hier sowas postest. Und wenn ich nochmal lese das War ein WoW-Clon ist, muss ich lauthals los lachen. Das ist einfach ne Frechheit sowas zu behaupten.



rofl katoffl, Du schreibst hier, das war kompelxer ist als aoc, informiere dich lieber vorher mal selbst. 

1. ist war hauptsächlich nen pvp spiel. selsbt der pve / crafting content dreht sich nur ums rvr.

2. ja war hat als inovation, das die städte sich lvln. und was noch?
städte erobern hat aoc auch nur aoc hat zusätzlich auch housing.


----------



## Salute (24. April 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> rofl katoffl, Du schreibst hier, das war kompelxer ist als aoc, informiere dich lieber vorher mal selbst.
> 
> 1. ist war hauptsächlich nen pvp spiel. selsbt der pve / crafting content dreht sich nur ums rvr.
> 
> ...




"Housing" kann früher oder später locker "nach-gepatchet" werden und was dann.

MfG


----------



## Drakonis (24. April 2008)

> "Housing" kann früher oder später locker "nach-gepatchet" werden und was dann.



oh ja sicher? housing ist aber von den entwicklern nicht vorgesehen bisher und ob es dann so locker ins system / engine passt, das weist du woher?

aber wer weis, vielleicht patcht ja aoc bis dahin schon lange levelbare städte ins spiel.
und angeln und und und...

... ist doch eine sinnlosdiskussion, was noch kommen kann. wenn, dann sollte man von den sachen ausgehen, die zu release im spiel sind und das wirst du dann erst zum release sehen!!!

mfg


----------



## Lizard King (24. April 2008)

Der ganze kindische Hauptschul und Harz 4 Abschaum und alle restlichen Sozialversager aus WOW werden AOC spielen wollen, vor allem aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellungen usw. daher wird AOC vom Start weg eine der grottigsten Communities haben.

Ich möchste mir erst gar nicht den Chat in dem Spiel vorstellen wollen...

naja ich denke das Warhammer die meisten Spieler glücklich machen wird, aber wieso nicht einfach AOC eine Chance geben und dann im Herbst auf Warhammer umsteigen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (24. April 2008)

weil das pvp zum realease total unbalanced sein wird und erst wenn war rauskommen wird wird aoc richtig gut werden. Lieber hallt mal wieder zur alten konsole greiffen oder sport machen.


----------



## trustice (24. April 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Der ganze kindische Hauptschul und Harz 4 Abschaum und alle restlichen Sozialversager aus WOW werden AOC spielen wollen, vor allem aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellungen usw. daher wird AOC vom Start weg eine der grottigsten Communities haben.
> 
> Ich möchste mir erst gar nicht den Chat in dem Spiel vorstellen wollen...
> 
> ...



davon ist bisher im offiziellen forum aber nichts zu sehen. ganz im gegenteil, der umgangston dort ist deutlich besser als hier. vorallem hab ich da bisher noch niemand entdeckt, der so schamlos ganze volksgruppen schlecht macht, weil er sich für etwas besseres hält.


----------



## airace (24. April 2008)

nein...das verstehst du falscg er sagt das in WAR einfach alle ein bischn "härter" drauf sind...


----------



## jabor (24. April 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> oh ja sicher? housing ist aber von den entwicklern nicht vorgesehen bisher und ob es dann so locker ins system / engine passt, das weist du woher?
> 
> aber wer weis, vielleicht patcht ja aoc bis dahin schon lange levelbare städte ins spiel.
> und angeln und und und...
> ...


ähm soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, haben die entwickler schon mal von housing gesprochen? man weiß ja nicht was sie alles so in das spiel eingebaut haben bzw noch wollen... auserdem hat mythic mit housing schon aus daoc erfahrung


----------



## Frostbitten (24. April 2008)

ich hoffe einfach auf eine verlangte ausweiskopie für die aktivierung des accounts.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. April 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> Mag sein daß das unwahrscheinlich ist. Ich habe jedenfalls beide Betas und kann Dir nur sagen wie es ist. Frag mal andere WAR Betatester was die von dem Spiel halten, die werden Dir bestätigen, daß das Spiel nicht annähernd so gut ist wie erwartet, im Gegenteil.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Hlorridi



Man muss dich nicht daran erinnern, dass sich WarhammerOnline noch in der Beta befindet und auch auf den Herbst verschoben wurde, oder? Nun, und wenn du den AoC-Betaaccount schon solange haben solltest wie ich (seit November), weißt du ja, dass sich in den Monaten auch sehr viel getan hat. Und warum sollte es bei W.a.r. nicht anders werden? Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es derzeitig bei der W.a.r. Beta aussieht, aber Zeit haben sie noch.


----------



## Mikokami (24. April 2008)

1. Entschuldigt meine harschen Worte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Mal ganz ehrlich...

...lieber spiele ich ein makelbehaftetes Spiel meiner Wahl, wie Vanguard oder Tabula Rasa etc., mit meinen Freunden und Bekannten zusammen als "das Spiel", welches dann jeder Besserwisser, Klugscheißer oder Dummschwätzer spielt.

4. Langsam ist es wirklich müßig sich die ganzen selbstprophetischen Aussagen und Kommentare über jenes oder dieses Spiel und seine Beta durchzulesen, von eben solchen selbsternannten MMO(RPG)-Gourmets.

3. Wie lautete gleich der Slogan aus der einen Zigarettenwerbung? "Schmeckt nicht jedem, gut so!" und nur weils einem nicht schmeckt muss man es denn anderen noch lange nicht madig machen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## sTereoType (24. April 2008)

einfach herrlisch wie sich fanboys beider spieler mit teilweise haltlosen argumenten beschimpfen.
bei mir hat sich zwar auch ein vorurteil bezüglich aoc gebildet(alles nur blut und titten^^) aber , dass gebe ich nicht einfach so kund , da ich mir bewusst bin , dass ich keinerlei ahnung hab wovon ich rede . von daher lass ich es bzw. informier lieber bevor ich etwas falsches erzähle, und so sollte es auch der gemeine foren-user auch tun. <-- leider ist das nur wunschdenken.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> einfach herrlisch wie sich fanboys beider spieler mit teilweise haltlosen argumenten beschimpfen.
> bei mir hat sich zwar auch ein vorurteil bezüglich aoc gebildet(alles nur blut und titten^^) aber , dass gebe ich nicht einfach so kund , da ich mir bewusst bin , dass ich keinerlei ahnung hab wovon ich rede . von daher lass ich es bzw. informier lieber bevor ich etwas falsches erzähle, und so sollte es auch der gemeine foren-user auch tun. <-- leider ist das nur wunschdenken.



Nicht jeder hat haltlose Argumente, z. B. die es gespielt haben, wissen von was sie reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (24. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat haltlose Argumente, z. B. die es gespielt haben, wissen von was sie reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei es dann immer noch Geschmackssache bleibt, was einem gefällt. Schließlich gibt es allein im MMORPG Sektor viele Spiele, die ihre Fans und somit ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## Lizard King (24. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> 2. Mal ganz ehrlich...
> 
> ...lieber spiele ich ein makelbehaftetes Spiel meiner Wahl, wie Vanguard oder Tabula Rasa etc., mit meinen Freunden und Bekannten zusammen als "das Spiel", welches dann jeder Besserwisser, Klugscheißer oder Dummschwätzer spielt.



so isses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach das aber mal den ganzen Chaoten hier Klar ^^

egal, ich finds unterhaltsam hier die Kommentare anzuheizen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (24. April 2008)

nachdem ich die aktuele buffedshow gfesehen habe und den zockblog verfolgt habe ist für mich klar. aoc bringts einfach nicht.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. April 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> nachdem ich die aktuele buffedshow gfesehen habe und den zockblog verfolgt habe ist für mich klar. aoc bringts einfach nicht.



Es ist immer etwas anderes ein Spiel selbst zu spielen oder nur dabei zuzusehen.
Und ich bin sicher, dass das Spiel für viele AoC-Fans es "bringen" wird (was auch immer du eigentlich gemeint hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Draco1985 (24. April 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Es ist immer etwas anderes ein Spiel selbst zu spielen oder nur dabei zuzusehen.
> Und ich bin sicher, dass das Spiel für viele AoC-Fans es "bringen" wird (was auch immer du eigentlich gemeint hast
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich war nach dem BuffedShow-Video auch etwas enttäuscht vom angeblichen "Grafikhammer". Mag sein dass sich da noch was tut, aber vor allem die Zaubereffekte sahen eher nach Sparflamme aus - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Zum anderen fielen mir ein paar unschöne Clipping-Fehler auf, z.B. Schultern, die durch den umhang hindurch kucken, Charaktermodelle die mal kurz "flackern" (also komplett vom Schirm verschwinden).

Während die Clipping-Fehler durchaus verzeihbar sind, schaden die lauen Zaubereffekte IMO der Atmosphäre. Zumindest nach dem Video kam bei mir nie das Gefühl auf, dass da ein mächtiger Zauberer steht, sondern jemand unterhalb von Harry Potters Niveau. Es heißt nicht umsonst "Nuken". Bei Zaubern gehört sich einfach ein Effektfeuerwerk neben dem eine Atombombe wie ein Sylvesterknaller aussieht.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. April 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Es ist immer etwas anderes ein Spiel selbst zu spielen oder nur dabei zuzusehen.
> Und ich bin sicher, dass das Spiel für viele AoC-Fans es "bringen" wird (was auch immer du eigentlich gemeint hast
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs gespielt, und hab es in die Schublade "Schwach/Enttäuscht" gesteckt. ^^


----------



## Theobald (24. April 2008)

Wenn die Buffedshow genauso gut war wie die Screenshots der beiden unfähigen PVP Zocker, dann wundert es micht nicht, das das Gezeigte enttäuschend gewesen war.

Denn die beiden Würstchen waren anscheinend zu blöd, um ihre Rechner vernünftig einzustellen.

Aber was solls, wer der Meinung ist, ein Spiel ist nichts für ihn, der soll halt ein anderes spielen, es gibt ja mehr als genug.

Und sowohl AoC als auch Warhammer werden genug Kunden abbekommen, um über lange Jahre überleben zu können.


----------



## jabor (24. April 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Wenn die Buffedshow genauso gut war wie die Screenshots der beiden unfähigen PVP Zocker, dann wundert es micht nicht, das das Gezeigte enttäuschend gewesen war.
> 
> Denn die beiden Würstchen waren anscheinend zu blöd, um ihre Rechner vernünftig einzustellen.
> 
> ...


aha wieder einer von der ganz schlauen sorte... sei froh, dass sich die "beiden würstchen" überhaupt die mühe gemacht haben das spiel zu testen und es zu kommentieren


----------



## Theobald (24. April 2008)

Das hätten sie sich so auch sparen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woanders waren nicht nur die Screenshots besser.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. April 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Das hätten sie sich so auch sparen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat leider alles nichts mit Screenshots zu tun. Hab es auf vollen Details mit DX10 gezockt und war trotzem mehr als enttäuscht. Alleine schon solche steifen Chars auf so ne Masse loszulassen, grenzt für mich an Irrsinn, wenn man doch mit toller Grafik und allen andren tollen Sachen werben will.


----------



## Efgrib (25. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Hat leider alles nichts mit Screenshots zu tun. Hab es auf vollen Details mit DX10 gezockt und war trotzem mehr als enttäuscht. Alleine schon solche steifen Chars auf so ne Masse loszulassen, grenzt für mich an Irrsinn, wenn man doch mit toller Grafik und allen andren tollen Sachen werben will.


 
du bist ein lügner, weder die vollen details noch directx10 sind bisher in irgendeinem beta-client enthalten, du kannst sie gar nicht gespielt haben.

ansonsten versteh ich die ganze aufregung nicht, war und aoc sind völlig verschiedene spiele, verfolgen ganz unterschiedliche konzepte und werden daher völlig verschiedene zielgruppen ansprechen: w.a.r. = highfantasy - elfen zwege orks und co, aoc = lowfantasys - nur menschen. w.a.r. = reich gegen reich, 3 fraktionen, klar vorgegebene freunde und feinde im pvp, a.o.c: keine fraktionen, jeder gegen jeden möglich, wer feind und wer freund ist, entscheiden wirstchaftliche interessen jeden tag aufs neue, wer heut mein freund ist, kann schon morgen mein feind sein, w.a.r endgame ~ 80 % pvp, aoc endgame 50% pvp, 50% pve... usw usw.  bei den innovationen allerdings hat aoc ein wenig die nase vorn, mit berittenem kampf, neuem kampfsystem ua, während w.a.r. eher auf erfolgreiche lang erprobte konzepte aus daoc setzt.


----------



## Drakonis (25. April 2008)

> Hat leider alles nichts mit Screenshots zu tun. Hab es auf vollen Details mit DX10 gezockt und war trotzem mehr als enttäuscht.



ja kann ich nur bestätigen allerdings hab ich W.A.R. auf DirectX 13 gespielt und das macht noch nen schlechteren Eindruck als Aoc. kann nur abraten, das spiel zu kaufen

/ironie off


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. April 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> du bist ein lügner, weder die vollen details noch directx10 sind bisher in irgendeinem beta-client enthalten, du kannst sie gar nicht gespielt haben.
> 
> ansonsten versteh ich die ganze aufregung nicht, war und aoc sind völlig verschiedene spiele, verfolgen ganz unterschiedliche konzepte und werden daher völlig verschiedene zielgruppen ansprechen: w.a.r. = highfantasy - elfen zwege orks und co, aoc = lowfantasys - nur menschen. w.a.r. = reich gegen reich, 3 fraktionen, klar vorgegebene freunde und feinde im pvp, a.o.c: keine fraktionen, jeder gegen jeden möglich, wer feind und wer freund ist, entscheiden wirstchaftliche interessen jeden tag aufs neue, wer heut mein freund ist, kann schon morgen mein feind sein, w.a.r endgame ~ 80 % pvp, aoc endgame 50% pvp, 50% pve... usw usw.  bei den innovationen allerdings hat aoc ein wenig die nase vorn, mit berittenem kampf, neuem kampfsystem ua, während w.a.r. eher auf erfolgreiche lang erprobte konzepte aus daoc setzt.



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Im PvP Wochenende war an Grafikdetails ALLES ENTHALTEN! Also informier dich erst bevor du sinnlos flamest.


----------



## Mikokami (25. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Im PvP Wochenende war an Grafikdetails ALLES ENTHALTEN! Also informier dich erst bevor du sinnlos flamest.



Aldaric87, falls Du hier vom PVP Beta Client redest ist dort kein DirectX10 implementiert. Steht auch im Gamespot Beta Forum als Sticky.

Hier der Link dazu. http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_...pic_id=26349063

Ein Lügner bist du vielleicht nicht, aber deine Aussagen scheinen zum Teil nicht die haltbarsten zu sein.

PS.: Lest/Hört diesbezüglich lieber auf das was Efgrib sagt und schreibt zu der AoC PvP Beta. Wer im offiziellen AoC Forum unterwegs ist, weiß warum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PSS.: Die buffedShows ansich und den PvP Beta Zockblog der schlagartig am 19.04.08 endet, finde ich genauso fragwürdig wie das kommende PC-Games Sneek Peak und Aldaric87s andauernder und unermüdlicher Kreuzzug gegen erheiternde freie Meinungsäußerung zu AoC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hlorridi (30. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Im PvP Wochenende war an Grafikdetails ALLES ENTHALTEN! Also informier dich erst bevor du sinnlos flamest.




Erzähl nicht so einen Schwachsinn. KEIN Beta Client von AOC hat bisher DX10 drauf gehabt. Das zeigt mir daß du hier nur Unsinn erzählst und das Spiel gar nicht selbst getestet hast!


----------



## Shiv0r (30. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> 1. Entschuldigt meine harschen Worte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na toll jetzt habt ihr ihn zum Weinen gebracht.

Alles wird wieder gut!!

@Hlorridi, tja.. da bist du wohl nicht der einzige der Unsinn erzählt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne^^


----------



## lux88 (30. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich habs gespielt, und hab es in die Schublade "Schwach/Enttäuscht" gesteckt. ^^



häh, ich dachte das spiel kommt erst am 20. mai raus?! wie kannst du das "spielen"? 

oder bist du einer der helden, die sich nen tech-test key bei ebay kaufen und dann rumheulen, dass das spiel so scheiße ist, weil du nur nen ladebalken gesehen hast?

mal zurück zum thema: nach 15 jahren computerspiel- und zugehöriger zeitschrifterfahrung bin ich mittlerweile an dem punkt angelangt nur noch auf meine eigene meinung zu hören. Ich hab schon so viele spiele erlebt, die so hochgelobt wurden und dann einfach nur grottig waren, oder andersrum, spiele die entweder schlecht bewertet oder denen überhaupt keine beachtung geschenkt wurde. Schon allein die tatsache, dass hier irgendwelche beta-keys an commuty-sites übergeben werden, lässt mich an ne überparteilichkeit bei bewertungen zweifeln. 

Momentan kann noch niemand eine Kritik zum Spiel abgeben...


----------



## Durlok (30. April 2008)

ich werde beides spielen 
mit AoC anfangen und dann in die WAR beta reinschauen

wiso soll ich mich für etwas entscheiden wenn ich beides haben kann : )

was mir dann besser gefält werd ich dann intensiver spielen


----------



## Hlorridi (30. April 2008)

@Shiv0r

Begründung?


----------



## Salute (30. April 2008)

Hlorridi schrieb:


> Begründung?




Bist du nicht derjenige, der auch schon angeblich beide Betas gespielt hat?!

Das ist Begründung genug, wenns dir nicht reicht, ließ bitte dann deine Beiträge diesbezüglich selber nochmal durch.

MfG


----------



## Salvdore (30. April 2008)

Naja ich werd aufjeden Fall WAR spieln da ich das tabeltop spiele und ich mich shcon ewig drauf freue ....

nen kumpel von mir wird sich AoC holen und dann kann ichs mir dort anschauen vllt spiel ich dann doch AoC.
Und zur Grafik von War muss man sagen wenn halt 200 Leute aufeinmal aufeinander einkloppen dann is so ne tolle Grafik halt nicht so toll weils dann nur laggen wird .


----------



## Mymythos (30. April 2008)

ich hab WAR und AOC auf der RPC in Münster gesehen...WAR hat meiner Meinung nach die Nase klar vor die steuerung von Conan ist nunja einfach unbrauchbar haben versucht innovativ zu sein und der Schuss ist nach hinten los gegangen.


----------



## Yarom (30. April 2008)

Ich werd ganz klar WAR spielen. Das Universum ist für mich klar eines der geformtesten und phantasievollsten, die es je gab. 

Die "WoW-Kiddies" zu denen man mich mit meinen bescheidenen 16 Jahren wohl auch zählen könnte (ich habs aufgegeben, mich über den Begriff aufzuregen) werden mir nichts ausmachen. Als Rollenspieler such ich mir meine RP-Community und da sind eh nur tolle Leute drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (30. April 2008)

Ich schwanke zwischen den beiden Spielen, jeden Tag find ich was neues und es ändert meine Entscheidung sofort... 
Ich werde wohl mit meinen "zarten" 15 Jahren, zu den Kiddies gezählt, dennoch kann ich sagen das mir die "ZOMFG OLOLOL 1K CRIT!"-Poster, sehr auf die Nerven gehen und ich ein Spiel suche, dass mir zumindestens das lesen dieser Posts im Handelschannel erspart.
Das innovative Kampfsystem bei AoC spricht mich wirklich sehr an und die Charaktererstellung/Charakterindividualisierung gefällt mir wirklich auch sehr gut. Bei WAR sind die positiven Aspekte ganz klar das PvP und die vielen Rassen und Klassen, bzw. Fraktionen und "Skillungen".

Deshalb:

[  ] AoC
[  ] WAR
[x] Weiß noch nicht.

MfG

Galadith


----------



## grimmgork (30. April 2008)

jo sehe es bei conan auch so mit der steuerung, sie haben versucht was neues zu implementieren( was eigentlich sehr gut ist) aber sowas kann hallt manchmal auch nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Hey-Ray (30. April 2008)

Leute leute...bitte hört auf zu denken 80% der WoW Spieler sind 12 Jahre alt. Das ist TOTALER Schwachsinn, die gängigen Ausrucksweisen gibt es schon seit ewigkeiten. Der WoW Spieler ist geschätzte 17-24 Jahre (Eigene Schätzung). Meint ihr wirklich, in PvP games in denen man sich gegenseitig abschlachtet sind die Leute nett zu einander? Oder man beschimpft sich nicht? Und mal gut das in AoC und WaR assoziales Verhalten nicht angebracht sein soll...Da sind ja immer alle Nett zu einander... Achja, es gibt keine WoW-Kiddies...Es gibt nur Kiddies. Das ganze hat in meinen Augen immer sowas von "Die Jugend von heute ist total benimmt sich wie der letzt Rest"


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Leute leute...bitte hört auf zu denken 80% der WoW Spieler sind 12 Jahre alt. Das ist TOTALER Schwachsinn, die gängigen Ausrucksweisen gibt es schon seit ewigkeiten. Der WoW Spieler ist geschätzte 17-24 Jahre (Eigene Schätzung). Meint ihr wirklich, in PvP games in denen man sich gegenseitig abschlachtet sind die Leute nett zu einander? Oder man beschimpft sich nicht? Und mal gut das in AoC und WaR assoziales Verhalten nicht angebracht sein soll...Da sind ja immer alle Nett zu einander... Achja, es gibt keine WoW-Kiddies...Es gibt nur Kiddies. Das ganze hat in meinen Augen immer sowas von "Die Jugend von heute ist total benimmt sich wie der letzt Rest"


auf welchen post beziehst du dich bezüglich der wow kiddies? in den letzten posts war bisher "nur" von "normalen" kiddies die rede und das auch nur im zusammenhang mit "kein kiddy" sein. die leute machen sich deswegen mehr hoffnung bei WAR und AOC weil die pvpsysteme dort mehr auf skill bzw gruppenspiel basieren und somit für "kiddies" die alles solon wollen und das mit 2knöpfen plus auto attack nicht ansprechend. sicherlich wird es in den anfangsphasen genug dieser kiddies geben, sobald sie aber (hoffentlich) merken da sie so nicht weiter kommen werden sie entweder zum besseren ändern oder abwandern.


----------



## mendiger (1. Mai 2008)

ich weis nich ob alle die die beides spielen  wollen, ne festp,latte haben die groß genug is. zur info aoc is ca. 33gb groß.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich weis nich ob alle die die beides spielen  wollen, ne festp,latte haben die groß genug is. zur info aoc is ca. 33gb groß.


oh mann das tut mir echt leid das ich mal angeben muss aber wo sonst kann ich mal damit prahlen^^ --> 1 Terrabyte (2 festplatten à 500gb in irgend einem dualsystem für schnelleres speichern oder so^^)


----------



## grimmgork (1. Mai 2008)

Die meisten kiddies sind eh +18 was mir die erfahrung so gezeigt hatt. Leider gibt es genügende die das wort kiddies zu wörtlich nehmen und dann alle unter 18 schlecht machen bei mmo's.


----------



## Hey-Ray (1. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> auf welchen post beziehst du dich bezüglich der wow kiddies? in den letzten posts war bisher "nur" von "normalen" kiddies die rede und das auch nur im zusammenhang mit "kein kiddy" sein. die leute machen sich deswegen mehr hoffnung bei WAR und AOC weil die pvpsysteme dort mehr auf skill bzw gruppenspiel basieren und somit für "kiddies" die alles solon wollen und das mit 2knöpfen plus auto attack nicht ansprechend. sicherlich wird es in den anfangsphasen genug dieser kiddies geben, sobald sie aber (hoffentlich) merken da sie so nicht weiter kommen werden sie entweder zum besseren ändern oder abwandern.


Ich beziehe mich auf das allgemeinbild der ganzen Sache."* kiddies" die alles solon wollen und das mit 2knöpfen plus auto attack nicht ansprechend. *" Aus diesem Grund spielt keiner WoW. Keiner wird sich beim Kauf eines Spiel oder während der Spielzeit denken "Geil, hier kann ich alles solo machen und brauche kaum etwas dafür zu tun". Damit kommt man nämlich nicht weit. Und zum Thema skill, die brauch man in WoW auch. Die brauch man in JEDEM Game. Oder gibt es ein Game in dem JEDER von der ersten Sekunde an erfolgreich ist?

Aber das ganze schweift vom Thema ab. Postet doch alle was ihr euch kauft....Irgendwie kommt das meiste doch auf selbe raus.


----------



## Khem (1. Mai 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du Recht hast damit. Viele WoW-Kiddies (ist das Wort eigentlich schon fest definiert? ;P) werden wohl eher zu Warhammer greifen als zu AoC. Und ganz ehrlich: das macht mir doch ein wenig Sorge. Ich habe keine Lust das Warhammer ein zweites WoW wird, was den Fokus auf PvP hat. Und die Befürchtung habe ich schon ein wenig. Und wenn dann noch das WoW-Publikum da auftaucht, werden die Devs wohl auch dementsprechend in der Warhammerentwicklung reagieren. Aber vielleicht auch nicht und alles wird toll, keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm bei warhammer geht es nur um pvp falls du das noch nciht gecheckt hast..
ich wünsch dir echt viel spaß in der zukunft..


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf das allgemeinbild der ganzen Sache."kiddies" die alles solon wollen und das mit 2knöpfen plus auto attack nicht ansprechend. " Aus diesem Grund spielt keiner WoW. Keiner wird sich beim Kauf eines Spiel oder während der Spielzeit denken *"Geil, hier kann ich alles solo machen und brauche kaum etwas dafür zu tun"*. Damit kommt man nämlich nicht weit. Und zum Thema skill, die brauch man in WoW auch. Die brauch man in JEDEM Game. Oder gibt es ein Game in dem JEDER von der ersten Sekunde an erfolgreich ist?
> 
> Aber das ganze schweift vom Thema ab. Postet doch alle was ihr euch kauft....Irgendwie kommt das meiste doch auf selbe raus.


es gibt eine ganze menge leute die so denken, oder warum denkst heult jeder rum das seine klasse unbalanced ist? weil sie denken sie können gewisse dinge nicht alleine machen. aber anstatt sich einen helfer zu holen probiert man es doch immer wieder alleine, man will ja schließlich ein roxxor sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (1. Mai 2008)

Es wird die gleichen Verhaltensweisen in jedem MMO geben und die gleichen Spieler, zumindest wenn es erfolgreich ist.

Und wenn PvP nen wichtigen Teil dominiert, wird es auch das Geflame geben.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Es wird die gleichen Verhaltensweisen in jedem MMO geben und die gleichen Spieler, zumindest wenn es erfolgreich ist.
> 
> Und wenn PvP nen wichtigen Teil dominiert, wird es auch das Geflame geben.


sicher wird es geflame geben, vor allem in den entsprechenden foren. nur wenn das spiel zu anspruchsvoll ist für diese leute wird sich dieses geflame nur in den foren fortsetzen und hoffentlich aus dem spiel verschwinden


----------



## Grimtom (1. Mai 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich weis nich ob alle die die beides spielen wollen, ne festp,latte haben die groß genug is. zur info aoc is ca. 33gb groß.



Du weisst schon, dass wir das Jahr 2008 schreiben, und das Zeitalter der 100 GB Platten eigentlich vorbei sein sollte !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde AoC mal anspielen, und gucken wie es ist. Alleine schon weil Warhammer erst im Herbst kommt. Ab Herbst werde ich dann zu Warhammer wechseln. Im Notfall, spiele ich beides. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

